# Sticky - Give back your unwanted wyndham Timeshare - Wyndham Ovations / Wyndham Cares / Certified Exit



## TUGBrian

*Updated this 12/2020 - wyndham has renamed this program yet again, here is the current link:









						Certified Exit – backed by Wyndham™
					

Certified Exit – backed by Wyndham™ is your trusted source for your ownership options.




					clubwyndham.wyndhamdestinations.com
				



*
Just wanted to put this in as a sticky after my experience today with deeding back 3 points intervals using the Ovation program, it was very easy other than the extreme hold time (45min) to get to an operator for this program.

Here is the current (as of 3/2021) phone number to call to inquire if you qualify to deed your unit back to wyndham:


*Wyndham* 1-855-312-9040
*Worldmark* 1-855-312-9041
*Shell *1-866-313-8547

questions were asked about membership/ownership..and badabing badaboom...we were told instantly if our weeks did or didnt qualify for the deedback. We were informed that the paperwork would be mailed to the owners address to be signed/notarized and that the overall process could take a few weeks, but otherwise this was extremely painless! I just wanted to add this as a sticky similar to the DRI deedback announcement, and ill link a few of the other ovation threads below!

So if you are just looking to be out of your wyndham timeshare, this is a valid option!

you can also read an existing discussion thread about the ovation program here:  Wyndham Ovations Thread






6/2016 - *Wyndham announces "Tribute" program!*

In this new program, Wyndham allows you to transfer ownership to a family member at no cost!  A great benefit to those who wish to plan for the future and keep their ownership in the family!

Wyndham owners can go here to read more information about both programs (wyndham login required)  http://myclubwyndham.com/ovation


----------



## TUGBrian

few other discussion threads about ovation:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=223660

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=235842

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=232632

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=232735


----------



## comicbookman

I deeded back one points contract last year, and two more last month.  Very easy, no muss no fuss.  Since I paid less than $150 for each the fact that I received no compensation was not an issue for me..


----------



## crispcook

*Ovation only for WorldMark owners?*

Is the Ovation program open to Wyndham points?  Or only to WorldMark owners?


----------



## TUGBrian

Welcome to tug!

its a wyndham vs a worldmark program...would suggest calling the number to get started (expect a bit of a hold)


----------



## TUGBrian

industry sure does love to toot its own horn on things!   here is ARDA awarding wyndham for their ovation program...the interesting tidbit in this article is htis quote:



> more than 16,000 owners have accepted assistance through Ovation by Wyndham.



woah


http://www.hospitality-industry.com...rship-wins-ace-innovator-award-for-ovation-by


----------



## CO skier

crispcook said:


> Is the Ovation program open to Wyndham points?  Or only to WorldMark owners?



The Ovation program is available to both Wyndham and WorldMark owners.  Details vary according to which program.


----------



## CO skier

TUGBrian said:


> industry sure does love to toot its own horn on things!   here is ARDA awarding wyndham for their ovation program...



An option to deedback an unneeded timeshare at no cost and with a guaranteed successful transfer versus paying a PCC an upfront fee of thousands to maybe or maybe not release the owner from their maintenance fee obligation seems worth an award.


----------



## scootr5

TUGBrian said:


> industry sure does love to toot its own horn on things!   here is ARDA awarding wyndham for their ovation program...the interesting tidbit in this article is htis quote:
> 
> 
> 
> woah
> 
> 
> http://www.hospitality-industry.com...rship-wins-ace-innovator-award-for-ovation-by



I was looking at the deeds recorded for Wyndham Smoky Mountains from the beginning of this year till now, and saw quite a lot of deedbacks to Wyndham for just that resort in just that time period.


----------



## bnoble

TUGBrian said:


> industry sure does love to toot its own horn on things!   here is ARDA awarding wyndham for their ovation program...the interesting tidbit in this article is htis quote:
> 
> 
> 
> woah
> 
> 
> http://www.hospitality-industry.com...rship-wins-ace-innovator-award-for-ovation-by



Wyndham proper has north of a half million owners, so that's only about 3%. If you add in WorldMark's owner base, it's an even smaller fraction.


----------



## PianoTuner

*Trying to decide*

I called Wyndham/Ovation and spoke with someone about this. Sounds super easy. We have 126,000 points biennial at Wyndham Smoky Mountains (since 2006). I want to just sign the papers and get out, my husband wants to try and sell. I think we got a "decent" deal when we bought and pretty much have gotten our money's worth. The MF have gone from $24/month to $54/month and will continue to rise. Things have changed in our lives since we purchased and we just need to get out and don't want to have to deal with "renting" out what little we have. After reading how hard it is to sell timeshares and what a hassle it is, I'm looking for advice/thoughts on the subject. Thanks.


----------



## comicbookman

PianoTuner said:


> I called Wyndham/Ovation and spoke with someone about this. Sounds super easy. .... After reading how hard it is to sell timeshares and what a hassle it is, I'm looking for advice/thoughts on the subject. Thanks.



I have both sold (actually gave away) and used Ovation (a little renting as well).  Ovation was a breeze and is actually no cost.  for both sales I did I ended up paying 1/2 closing, but not the transfer fee.  Ovation was very fast and took barely 3 weeks from call to gone.  The sales took a few months from listing in the bargain bin to completion.  Both "buyers were not a problem and seemed to be very happy with there purchases.  It just took a lot more time and effort.  The 2 I returned via Ovation were the least desirable of my holdings.


----------



## kbperry@ncsu.edu

*Ovation by Wyndham Program*

Through your site I learned about the Wyndham Ovation program.  I called the number given 855-312-9040 and through a very easy process of submitting three pages with notarized signatures it is done at no cost to us!  It took about 3 1/2 weeks and we are no longer owners of a week at Fairways of the Mountains.  

I have been trying to sell/give it away since 2009 and several times was very tempted by companies offering to help for a fee.  Thank you, TUG, for guiding me away from those offers!  I did put it on TUG site for sale for $0 when I joined last July but got no takers.

Fairways of the Mountains is a delightful resort.  It is part of Rumbling Bald Resort in the beautiful North Carolina mountains about 45 minutes from Asheville.  The golf is wonderful and the scenery is gorgeous.  We inherited it from my parents.  We have enjoyed it for many years, but it was time to let it go.


----------



## DeniseM

Friendly suggestion - you should change your user name to something that is not your email address.  The bad guys have programs that harvest emails from the internet and sell them to spammers.

Click on *Contact BBS Admin* in the blue bar at the bottom of the page, and send them a message with your current user name, and what you'd like to change it to.


----------



## perigo449

Got this in an e-mail today.


Announcing Tribute by Wyndham  

We're excited to announce a new Ovation by Wyndham exit option available exclusively to Wyndham timeshare owners. Tribute by Wyndham enables qualified owners to transfer deeded and non-deeded contracts to a family member at no cost. 

To learn more about this and other Ovation by Wyndham exit options, visit myclubwyndham.com/ovation or call 855-312-9040 to speak with an Ovation by Wyndham representative.


----------



## Gophesjo

*Shell's Ovation program*

I spoke with the Wyndham folks last week about my Shell Interval at Orange Tree (floating week rather than points).  They said that the resort qualifies and I would be receiving the paperwork in the mail to give it back to them.  I am excited because once it is gone, I want to replace it with a comparable Wyndham points ownership.  (I know, you may think I'm crazy, but...)


----------



## markb53

I don't think you're crazy. As long as you buy it on the resale market and not direct from Wyndham ;-)

Mark. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## therese

*wyndham buy back program*

Ok my friends are in a bit of trouble financially.  Needless to say they have over $180,000 (yes) wrapped up in Wyndham points.  They first bought about 2 years ago and then kept getting roped in for more points.  Now things have changed they still owe 60 grand and the fees are around 5 grand a year for all their points.
They recently lost their job and are in their 60's so likelihood of another job is grim.  They need to get out of this.  They are willing to go belly up on the money they have already paid.  Any help or suggestions would be helpful.  Thanks.


----------



## tschwa2

They won't qualify for ovations.  They only accept paid in full deeds and contracts.  They need to tell Wyndham that they can no longer pay there mortgage and monthly fees and will not be paying anymore.  See if they can get a deed in lieu of foreclosure and hope they can get the credit hit minimized.  If Wyndham refuses to deal, they need to stop payments and let Wyndham foreclose and take any associated hit on their credit which is probably already pretty dinged in their situation.  As soon as they fall behind or are offered the deed in Lieu of foreclosure, they forfeit use of the points and any already confirmed reservations.


----------



## Picker57

Gophesjo said:


> I spoke with the Wyndham folks last week about my Shell Interval at Orange Tree (floating week rather than points).  They said that the resort qualifies and I would be receiving the paperwork in the mail to give it back to them.




THAT is interesting !  We recently did an 'update' with Shell, and were told that Wyndham was now including SVC members in their Ovations program, and that they would buy our points back at 50-75% of what we paid for them.  That sounded fishy, since we'd been told the same thing 18 months ago and it was all BS. And it's evidently still BS.  I did query Shell, and the reply indicated that they (Shell) do have a program whereby they'll accept the points, no mention of compensation or Wyndham.  Will definitely stay tuned for more developments on this. 
                                     Zach


----------



## raygo123

Picker57 said:


> THAT is interesting !  We recently did an 'update' with Shell, and were told that Wyndham was now including SVC members in their Ovations program, and that they would buy our points back at 50-75% of what we paid for them.  That sounded fishy, since we'd been told the same thing 18 months ago and it was all BS. And it's evidently still BS.  I did query Shell, and the reply indicated that they (Shell) do have a program whereby they'll accept the points, no mention of compensation or Wyndham.  Will definitely stay tuned for more developments on this.
> Zach


This will boost the inventory available to club pass.
Someday, probably open to worldmark way before Wyndham.  $99 is not too bad to trade into a whole other system.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## tschwa2

Picker57 said:


> THAT is interesting !  We recently did an 'update' with Shell, and were told that Wyndham was now including SVC members in their Ovations program, and that they would buy our points back at 50-75% of what we paid for them.  That sounded fishy, since we'd been told the same thing 18 months ago and it was all BS. And it's evidently still BS.  I did query Shell, and the reply indicated that they (Shell) do have a program whereby they'll accept the points, no mention of compensation or Wyndham.  Will definitely stay tuned for more developments on this.
> Zach


The Ovations program for the most part is only a free deed back program for fully paid up to date accounts.  Wyndham isn't paying to get the deed back.  There are some properties within the system, for which they offer three years of points usage with no MF's, if the owned property is on the specific list and was purchased directly from the developer.


----------



## Picker57

tschwa2 said:


> The Ovations program for the most part is only a free deed back program for fully paid up to date accounts.  Wyndham isn't paying to get the deed back.  There are some properties within the system, for which they offer three years of points usage with no MF's, if the owned property is on the specific list and was purchased directly from the developer.



That sounds plausible. So...is this a Wyndham program or something entirely within Shell?  Or is there any difference at this point? Would one contact Shell or Wyndham to find out more about Ovations vis-a-vis Shell owners? Thanks for any insights you can provide.


----------



## kjack

Thank you for all of the information!  I was able to help my parents turn over their small 84,000 point Branson timeshare and they qualified for the three years worth of points. We all are relieved to have it turned back over and out of their hands. They haven't been able to travel for several years now. I did consider the tribute program but since my family has 308,000 points with Wyndham (that I was able to get resale thanks to all the help from here!) and don't go over the annual usage this seemed the best route.  Thank you again all that have posted information about this program!


----------



## Kaye

Just checked my Wyndham account and found that the points for my Ovations transfer back week are no longer in the account.  I don't remember how long this process took, but about a month.  Only difficulty of process was getting documents notarized (which should be expected for a deeded property).  I went into my back account to see if they had reduced my monthly deduction of m/f (kept one t/s) and found that yes, they have reduced their auto pay for my m/f - but surprised me with a reimbursement for the m/f paid year-to-date for this t/s.  I'd considered those costs lost.  Good job Wyndham!

I'd received this t/s for free, but the m/f for the resort was out of line for the amount of points.  So glad to get out of this.  Otherwise, I love the Wyndham chain.


----------



## bondy3

is it possible to give back your points but still keep your contract? (for the RCI membership)


----------



## Ty1on

bondy3 said:


> is it possible to give back your points but still keep your contract? (for the RCI membership)



Do you mean unconvert and leave it a fixed week?

By the time you would pay the RCI fee, which is currently built into your club fee, you aren't really paying much more than that for the Club Fee.


----------



## bondy3

Ty1on said:


> Do you mean unconvert and leave it a fixed week?
> 
> By the time you would pay the RCI fee, which is currently built into your club fee, you aren't really paying much more than that for the Club Fee.



I mean give all my points back and only have access to RCI last call and only pay the 129/yr for the club fee


----------



## Ty1on

bondy3 said:


> I mean give all my points back and only have access to RCI last call and only pay the 129/yr for the club fee



Oh no. 

If you want to do that, you can pick up any interval out there that is an RCI resort, pay your own membership fee to RCI, then sell off the membership.  The Wyndham-connected membership depends on a non-delinquent Club Wyndham contract to keep it going.


----------



## bksmm

We have 231k points in 2 contracts that we had bought resale many years ago (182k are a converted fixed week and 49k are UDI). We want to give back the 182k since Fairfield Mountains at Lake Lure have raised the fees by an insane amount over the years (they cite increased health care costs and bad debt as the primary reasons).  Is it worth it to keep the 49k at Sedona?  I know we would have to pay the minimum program fee but I'm not sure what that threshold is.  And I guess we wouldn't get a reservation transaction having less than 77k points.

Having read several threads about Ovation, it seems that when the transfer to Wyndham takes place any unused points, existing reservations, and points deposited into RCI are forfeited.  So if we keep the 49k contract, how do they decide which points were used?  Also, since our 182k are a converted fixed week which has fees prepaid, will they give us a refund of the fees we paid for next year?


----------



## ronparise

bksmm said:


> We have 231k points in 2 contracts that we had bought resale many years ago (182k are a converted fixed week and 49k are UDI). We want to give back the 182k since Fairfield Mountains at Lake Lure have raised the fees by an insane amount over the years (they cite increased health care costs and bad debt as the primary reasons).  Is it worth it to keep the 49k at Sedona?  I know we would have to pay the minimum program fee but I'm not sure what that threshold is.  And I guess we wouldn't get a reservation transaction having less than 77k points.
> 
> Having read several threads about Ovation, it seems that when the transfer to Wyndham takes place any unused points, existing reservations, and points deposited into RCI are forfeited.  So if we keep the 49k contract, how do they decide which points were used?  Also, since our 182k are a converted fixed week which has fees prepaid, will they give us a refund of the fees we paid for next year?



Yes you can give back one of your two contracts 
I doubt that you will get anything back for pre paid maintenence fee 
If you keep the small contract you will keep your Rci account

Call ovation and ask your specific questions of them.  I'm sure they will answer them


----------



## 47vampire

I have points at Bali Hai and Makai Club both on Kauai.  Makai Club was not bought from Wyndham but on the resale market.  I called today even though my ovation inquiry email was vague.  I was accepted into Ovation for both contracts.  You have to be current on all fees and no loans or reservations.  I pay my annual fees by monthly deduction and this will continue until I send back the paperwork.  I was also told they are not processing any more "inventory return to exit ownership" properties until 2017 and just trying to get caught up with 2016.  I was given a file # and will wait to see what happens in 2017.  Thanks to all Tuggers who have posted info as my sister owns in Shell and the comments here were helpful.


----------



## keys2heaven

My experience with Wyndham Ovation thus far:

First, we have a 182,000 points TS tied to Wyndham Fairfield Plantation (Villa Rica, GA). After submitting an online request to request a deed back of the points, as my wife was diagnosed with MS in 2014 and can't travel as much anymore, I received a response from Ovation directing me to a couple of trusted resellers.

I certainly wasn't happy with that response, so I called the Ovation number directly. I was then told that this property is not in Wyndham's desirable list and they will not take it back.

We owe nothing (bought it on resale) and only pay MF.

I've got inquiries into the two resellers they directed me to, but will mostly likely not hear back as it is close to the holidays. 

Bottom line is that they aren't taking back all points. You won't know until you call or ask. 

If anyone is interested in these points, I'll pay for closing if you pay transfer fee. I have not banked any 2017 points. 

mkeys67@comcast.net

Regards,

Mike


----------



## TUGBrian

be best if you post your points for free/giveaway in the bargain deals section with all the appropriate details.


----------



## Richelle

I wonder if Wyndham has been exercising right of first refusal more since they started Ovation.  I know someone on here was able to turn in a small Branson contract.  I bought a big one for $1. It was just sent to Wyndham to complete the transfer.   I'm concerned they will exercise ROFR.


----------



## keys2heaven

TUGBrian said:


> be best if you post your points for free/giveaway in the bargain deals section with all the appropriate details.



I have done this. Thanks.


----------



## bnoble

Richelle said:


> I'm concerned they will exercise ROFR.


I don't think most (if any) resorts were sold with ROFR provisions.


----------



## Richelle

I checked my 21 page document and didn't see anything in there about it, but I've seen a few threads about how they didn't exercise right of first refusal.  Not that it wasn't an option, so I was not sure.  Thank you for the input.


----------



## 47vampire

47vampire said:


> I have points at Bali Hai and Makai Club both on Kauai.  Makai Club was not bought from Wyndham but on the resale market.  I called today even though my ovation inquiry email was vague.  I was accepted into Ovation for both contracts.  You have to be current on all fees and no loans or reservations.  I pay my annual fees by monthly deduction and this will continue until I send back the paperwork.  I was also told they are not processing any more "inventory return to exit ownership" properties until 2017 and just trying to get caught up with 2016.  I was given a file # and will wait to see what happens in 2017.  Thanks to all Tuggers who have posted info as my sister owns in Shell and the comments here were helpful.


Update:  I received my Ovation email today and it only included an offer for Bali Hai and gave me 21 days to return paperwork.  Prior to that I had contracted the POA Board President to ask if there were any options for Makai Club short of trying to sell.  In a few days I got email from Grand Pacific which is the management company they are now using (used to be Wyndham).  I called today and they offered the same deal as Ovation.  The TAKEAWAY:  call your POA board and see what they will do for you.  Costs them a lot less than legal process of fee nonpayment and default.  Again this forum has been invaluable for help!


----------



## TUGBrian

congrats on the success of both ownerships there!


----------



## WinniWoman

47vampire said:


> Update:  I received my Ovation email today and it only included an offer for Bali Hai and gave me 21 days to return paperwork.  Prior to that I had contracted the POA Board President to ask if there were any options for Makai Club short of trying to sell.  In a few days I got email from Grand Pacific which is the management company they are now using (used to be Wyndham).  I called today and they offered the same deal as Ovation.  The TAKEAWAY:  call your POA board and see what they will do for you.  Costs them a lot less than legal process of fee nonpayment and default.  Again this forum has been invaluable for help!



That is great! I see that you mentioned you cannot give back your ownership if you have made reservations. That is what I was looking for with my post questioning this process. I am not a Wyndham owner but I own at Smugglers Notch and they are developing something along with Wyndham to take back inventory. 

I had just made an exchange through Trading Places for 2018 and was wondering if this would be an issue, because we would want to give back ours at some point and are not sure they will offer the program in the future.


----------



## 47vampire

Generally it appears most companies cancel the reservations unless you have you booked thru exchange company. The reversion paperwork clearly states everything would cancel and that could be reason to reject or not offer. With Diamond we had a reservation, started the process, received the paperwork, went on vacation and mailed the paperwork in.


----------



## Sandi Bo

47vampire said:


> Generally it appears most companies cancel the reservations unless you have you booked thru exchange company. The reversion paperwork clearly states everything would cancel and that could be reason to reject or not offer. With Diamond we had a reservation, started the process, received the paperwork, went on vacation and mailed the paperwork in.



Even transferring within family (from my Dad to me and my siblings) they may cancel existing reservations.  The people at Ovations could not definitively answer that question. Therefore, I haven't done anything.  I'd like to take advantage of the "free" transfer but if I do, since they can't tell me for sure how it will work, I can't risk having any existing reservations at the time I do it (which will take some challenging planning on my part).  Nor do you know exactly when it will happen or how long it will take.

With all things Wyndham, you really don't know exactly how something is going to work (nor does Wyndham) until it actually happens. 

Ovations seems like a great program, but I also plan to move very cautiously.


----------



## 47vampire

47vampire said:


> Update:  I received my Ovation email today and it only included an offer for Bali Hai and gave me 21 days to return paperwork.  Prior to that I had contracted the POA Board President to ask if there were any options for Makai Club short of trying to sell.  In a few days I got email from Grand Pacific which is the management company they are now using (used to be Wyndham).  I called today and they offered the same deal as Ovation.  The TAKEAWAY:  call your POA board and see what they will do for you.  Costs them a lot less than legal process of fee nonpayment and default.  Again this forum has been invaluable for help!


 New Update!  I tried to view my Wyndham account on 1/27 and I have been locked out.  Wyndham said they got new deed on 1/24.  I asked how I would have known this if I didn't keep checking the account and they said it takes about 30 days for a written letter to arrive.  Still working on Makai Club but it is underway and progressing.


----------



## 47vampire

47vampire said:


> New Update!  I tried to view my Wyndham account on 1/27 and I have been locked out.  Wyndham said they got new deed on 1/24.  I asked how I would have known this if I didn't keep checking the account and they said it takes about 30 days for a written letter to arrive.  Still working on Makai Club but it is underway and progressing.


2/14 Update - On the Makai Club deedback - I was advised to write letters to 3 places to request my Makai Club be unlinked from Club Wyndham Plus (CWP).  I had to do this as I was going from points in CWP back to a float week for deedback.    I did that and received confirmation by my phone call that 2 places got it but CWP was being very difficult and after 1+ hour on the phone I called the time share directly.  They agreed to help and tried to get CWP to respond to them and after 2 weeks I called CWP back, selected 3 then 2 from the phone menu and demanded to speak to an Owner Care Manager.  He could see this all in my file and even read it off to me.  He was mystified as to why I couldn't get it in writing.  He sent me an email verification which I forwarded to the title company that will handle the deedback.   Hope this helps someone who may have a property Wyndham would not take into Ovation.


----------



## 47vampire

47vampire said:


> New Update!  I tried to view my Wyndham account on 1/27 and I have been locked out.  Wyndham said they got new deed on 1/24.  I asked how I would have known this if I didn't keep checking the account and they said it takes about 30 days for a written letter to arrive.  Still working on Makai Club but it is underway and progressing.


2/21 Update - I received a letter dated 2/14 that referenced my contract # and stated" ... is to confirm that we are in receipt of the required documents to transfer your ownership interest to (Wyndham Vacation Resorts, Inc) for contract#"... lots more about a customer survey and then "In the event it is determined that the deed does not correctly convey title, we will contact you to obtain the documents required to properly relinquish your ownership.  Failure to provide the requested documentation may result in the reinstatement of your contract, at which time you will reassume responsibility for all fees associated with the account."  Filing this away as done!


----------



## itsjai

Returned 6 deeds so far. Been quite easy. Some Wyndham resorts don't qualify (Fox Run) I had 1 Million points in resale and got platinum for some time then they pulled the rug. Was not able to rent easily so started returning a couple at a time (in case they dont take any if i gave them a big chunk)


----------



## suki

CO skier said:


> The Ovation program is available to both Wyndham and WorldMark owners.  Details vary according to which program.


Whats ovation program?


----------



## TUGBrian

read first post of this thread =)


----------



## 47vampire

47vampire said:


> 2/14 Update - On the Makai Club deedback - I was advised to write letters to 3 places to request my Makai Club be unlinked from Club Wyndham Plus (CWP).  I had to do this as I was going from points in CWP back to a float week for deedback.    I did that and received confirmation by my phone call that 2 places got it but CWP was being very difficult and after 1+ hour on the phone I called the time share directly.  They agreed to help and tried to get CWP to respond to them and after 2 weeks I called CWP back, selected 3 then 2 from the phone menu and demanded to speak to an Owner Care Manager.  He could see this all in my file and even read it off to me.  He was mystified as to why I couldn't get it in writing.  He sent me an email verification which I forwarded to the title company that will handle the deedback.   Hope this helps someone who may have a property Wyndham would not take into Ovation.


5/12 Today I received a copy of the recorded deed for the Makai Club transferring my ownership back to the POA.  The POA agreed to take my unit back.  The work was done thru a title company and they had some personnel issues, it took almost 4 months but it cost me nothing and I did not receive any hassling emails about past due fees so the communication internally seemed to be good.  I recommend contacting the POA if Wyndham does not accept your timeshare in Ovation. Tuggers are the best.


----------



## Skipper Scooby

I’ve got over 600,000 points at Wyndham Smoky Mountains. I’ve decided it’s time to get rid of them due to the over $300 monthly maintenance fees. I’m trying to decide if I want to sell them or take an Ovation offer. I have a few questions about Ovation.

Can you call the Ovation number and just inquire about what they will give you or once you call they have to make you an offer?

Has anyone been able to negotiate with Wyndham a selling price or bonus points, or do they just tell you what they will give you?

What happens if they make you an offer, but you decide against it after the 21 day period? Can you call them back later to see what they will give you?

Thanks for your help!!


----------



## Skipper Scooby

Moderator. please remove the above post. I decided to move it to another section.

Thanks!


----------



## GJWyn

Hi - we have vip platinum status, thought I saw a thread on putting this in an llc and selling, which has advantage of transferring the vip status and maybe making a couple of $ off it.

Also, 2 years ago we were coerced into buying more points with the guarantee that  Wyndham will buy back at 20% of what we paid if we wanted out. Anybody have more info on this?

Ok, you can stop laughing now!


----------



## Braindead

GJWyn said:


> Hi - we have vip platinum status, thought I saw a thread on putting this in an llc and selling, which has advantage of transferring the vip status and maybe making a couple of $ off it.
> 
> Also, 2 years ago we were coerced into buying more points with the guarantee that  Wyndham will buy back at 20% of what we paid if we wanted out. Anybody have more info on this?
> 
> Ok, you can stop laughing now!


You can form an LLC or Trust to keep the VIP Platinum status intact on transfer.  That has worked in the past but no guarantee it will in the future.
When you say make a couple of bucks. Don't know what you have invested but you will not get anything close to what Wyndham is selling points for today.

On Wyndham buying back at 20%. That would be in your contract if you qualify.


----------



## Nomad34

Questioning about using ovations???  Contracts are in fairshare trust. All paid in full and up to date Silver vip. Enjoy upgrades but usually unable to get anyone to join us by the time it opens. Have rented some to help pay fees and given some to family but now not sure of decisiou to make. The family is tired of hearing but I need to be wise. Contracts are 192k ocean walk Daytona , 105k branson at the falls and 105k. 
Great Smokies Lodge.


----------



## fer829

Nomad34 said:


> Contracts are in fairshare trust.


Since you identify it as fairshare you probably bought when it was named Fairfield and the name has changed to Wyndham.
You are a member of ClubWyndham Plus and you should call Ovations at 888-752-1362 to get information.

If you are talking about your own trust, it still utilizes Wyndham.
You are a member of ClubWyndham Plus and you should call Ovations at 888-752-1362 to get information.



Nomad34 said:


> Contracts are 192k ocean walk Daytona , 105k branson at the falls and 105k Great Smokies Lodge.


Since you have contracts that are all points, the points are all part of the Wyndham trust utilizing the points system.
You are a member of ClubWyndham Plus and you should call Ovations at 888-752-1362 to get information.

If you think you want to give back your contracts:
You are a member of ClubWyndham Plus and you should call Ovations at 888-752-1362 to get information.

If you want to know which or all of your timeshares can be given back:
You are a member of ClubWyndham Plus and you should call Ovations at 888-752-1362 to get information.

If you have questions about Ovations program:
You are a member of ClubWyndham Plus and you should call Ovations at 888-752-1362 to get information.

The best advise anyone here can give you is...
You are a member of ClubWyndham Plus and you should call Ovations at 888-752-1362 to get information.


----------



## Nomad34

Thank you. Just have to wait til October 22 when all 402+ have been used.


----------



## Nomad34

fer829 said:


> Since you identify it as fairshare you probably bought when it was named Fairfield and the name has changed to Wyndham.
> You are a member of ClubWyndham Plus and you should call Ovations at 888-752-1362 to get information.
> 
> If you are talking about your own trust, it still utilizes Wyndham.
> You are a member of ClubWyndham Plus and you should call Ovations at 888-752-1362 to get information.
> 
> 
> Since you have contracts that are all points, the points are all part of the Wyndham trust utilizing the points system.
> You are a member of ClubWyndham Plus and you should call Ovations at 888-752-1362 to get information.
> 
> If you think you want to give back your contracts:
> You are a member of ClubWyndham Plus and you should call Ovations at 888-752-1362 to get information.
> 
> If you want to know which or all of your timeshares can be given back:
> You are a member of ClubWyndham Plus and you should call Ovations at 888-752-1362 to get information.
> 
> If you have questions about Ovations program:
> You are a member of ClubWyndham Plus and you should call Ovations at 888-752-1362 to get information.
> 
> The best advise anyone here can give you is...
> You are a member of ClubWyndham Plus and you should call Ovations at 888-752-1362 to get information.


After receiving my clubwyndham membership in my trust account for making reservations, I am not anxious about selling for dollars anymore. I am not in CWA since the fair share vacation trust voted out from Great Smokies Lodge last November where Wyndham had put them.


----------



## tschwa2

Nomad34 said:


> After receiving my clubwyndham membership in my trust account for making reservations, I am not anxious about selling for dollars anymore. I am not in CWA since the fair share vacation trust voted out from Great Smokies Lodge last November where Wyndham had put them.


While you may own non CWA deeded UDI at Great Smokies Lodge that doesn't mean that there isn't points from there in CWA.  If you own deeded anywhere, it won't become part of CWA unless you surrender your deed and then purchase or exchange for CWA.  Wyndham may have decided not to deposit additional deeds from that resort into CWA although I haven't seen any evidence of that but it certainly hasn't removed all of the Great Smokies Lodge deeds from the trust.


----------



## Nomad34

You are right deed was purchased in 2012 and put in my trust and that was the same time deeds were entered from GSL into both accounts (CWA OR Fair share Vacation trust) which gave me hope if the trust opted out which they did last November.


----------



## Nomad34

Succumbed to CWA and now have to rescind .I noticed in the presentation there are only 9+ million Wyndham Worldwide. It has been 11+. What happened to the 2+   

Hoping to be able to shred this rather than rescind at the office today. LifeLock put a stop to the auto pay which may change the transaction.  I called Wyndham Cares after I had signed but they said Ovation was the only way to exit. I didn't mention the new contract to them as I still enjoy my vacations.  The best thing I heard from them was since I don't owe anything and pay fees promptly, they will not bother the grandchildren after my death.


----------



## kmesaaz

Well, holding my breath, but the Ovations program sounds like it is going to work. After calling several wrong numbers, and being transferred to various wrong departments, the process for the Inventory Return Program should begin today. The (winning) phone number is 866-313-8547. This is the Ovations program, the Inventory Return Program. In a nutshell, they will email the documents you need to complete, get notarized, and return. They will then submit the paperwork you return to the title department, to the title clerk. The next step in the process then begins and it may take up to 10 weeks for them to complete the process. When the process/new deed is completed and in their name, they will send a final letter to the owner. FYI, I own a deeded week, it is paid in full, and the MF are up to date. Don't know how Ovation would work for others whose situation is different.  BTW, there are no fees and no impact on my credit.  I own Shell points, Worldmark points, and a deeded week through Shell Vacations club. If I could continue to travel as much as in the past, I would! But, owning a couple of dogs and a mule, as well as turning 70, kind of keeps me close to home these days.


----------



## Nomad34

kmesaaz said:


> Well, holding my breath, but the Ovations program sounds like it is going to work. After calling several wrong numbers, and being transferred to various wrong departments, the process for the Inventory Return Program should begin today. The (winning) phone number is 866-313-8547. This is the Ovations program, the Inventory Return Program. In a nutshell, they will email the documents you need to complete, get notarized, and return. They will then submit the paperwork you return to the title department, to the title clerk. The next step in the process then begins and it may take up to 10 weeks for them to complete the process. When the process/new deed is completed and in their name, they will send a final letter to the owner. FYI, I own a deeded week, it is paid in full, and the MF are up to date. Don't know how Ovation would work for others whose situation is different.  BTW, there are no fees and no impact on my credit.  I own Shell points, Worldmark points, and a deeded week through Shell Vacations club. If I could continue to travel as much as in the past, I would! But, owning a couple of dogs and a mule, as well as turning 70, kind of keeps me close to home these days.


I used ovations a few years ago for a property in excess of my 402,000 and had great service. My hesitance now is losing my VIP status, discounts and upgrades and ability to book online. When I can no longer travel those won't be a problem .


----------



## kmesaaz

So, holding my breath was no help. I did not receive the email with the documents to complete as I was told yesterday. Today I called the above number and talked to a different person who told me a different story. Now, they will do a title search first, then send the documents to me to complete. I was told this could take a couple of weeks. I am going to call again on Monday because the very first call re: this matter was actually made back in November, and I never received an email or the documents. This is pitiful.


----------



## Nomad34

Nomad34 said:


> I used ovations a few years ago for a property in excess of my 402,000 and had great service. My hesitance now is losing my VIP status, discounts and upgrades and ability to book online. When I can no longer travel those won't be a problem .


I called Wyndham Cares about donating my contracts for mental illness in Alabama but their recipient is only Wounded Warriors and that is a good cause. I decided to gift some of my points for my charities.
I just learned my three contracts are now CWA when I received my Gold VIP card.


----------



## Texcollex

kmesaaz said:


> Well, holding my breath, but the Ovations program sounds like it is going to work. After calling several wrong numbers, and being transferred to various wrong departments, the process for the Inventory Return Program should begin today. The (winning) phone number is 866-313-8547. This is the Ovations program, the Inventory Return Program.



Are they offering points or just to take it off your hands for nothing?


----------



## Richardsdeals

We own 2 contracts, both resale (Pagosa and Fairfield Glade, 156k points each).

We only have 19,500 points left that are available for 2019.  

I called today and started the Ovation process. They are taking back both contracts. We are not being compensated. The process will take 6-8 weeks (I will follow up on this post with the actual timeline as things occur). They are emailing documents and all owners have to sign and get them notarized.

We have enjoyed our Wyndham experience, but we are moving on and turning our deeds back over to Wyndham. I got both contracts for free on the TUGS board, so I am getting back what I paid for them....nothing. :^)  

SIDE NOTE: I knew we were looking at this in 2019, so I borrowed points from 2019 and used them in 2018. I had previously called Wyndham about Ovation and was told that in order for a contract to qualify, it needed to be paid off, main. fee up to date, and no future year points used. Current year points could be used already. 

Thanks for all the input over the years!

Richard


----------



## Richardsdeals

Here is the information from the email they sent today after I called:

*Maintenance Fee*: Must be and stay current until process is complete. Any paid fees are not refundable.

*Documentation to return inventory:* You understand that you will receive by email documentation to return your inventory. These documents must be signed, notarized, and returned within the number of days indicated on the documentation. Please keep in mind the sooner the documentation is returned the earlier the process may be completed.

*Processing Timeframe:  *Processing timeframes are 6 to 8 weeks to complete the entire process and to receive a cancellation letter. 

*Title Issues*: Discrepancies with owner recorded transfer deeds, issues with chain of title, missing documentation needed to record with deed to return inventory, proof of name changes, estate matters etc. and other changes that were not received by Wyndham Title department, may delay the processuntil proper documentation is received.  

*Ownership:* You must own contract for at least 12 months

*Third Party Financial Institution*: Any portion of loan paid using a credit card or any other financial institution (PayPal, bank loan, mortgage equity or other) is of sole responsibility of owner accepting an Ovation option. 

*Reservations*: All reservations will be canceled and points forfeited. You will be able to keep any secured reservation paid with Resort Condominium International (RCI). 

*New Travel reservations during Ovation process: In the event that you book a reservation during this process your request to return your inventory may be cancelled.  *In case you use your points/credits with Wyndham Destinations or one of its business partners (Travel, RCI, and others) during the process, your cancelation may be interrupted and you will have to wait until the next use year to participate in the Ovation program, once all points are available.

*Points usage*: Future year’s points must be unused or reservation must be canceled or point rental option is also available.

*Multiple contracts*: One acknowledgement per contract is required and must be returned.

*Ovation by Wyndham offer*: Program and inventory acceptance may change without notice. Any changes in the program, will not impact a case that is in process.


----------



## Restrain

I owned a deeded timeshare unit in Pompano Beach but paid effectively 0 for it.  Enjoyed it then moved to SW FL, minutes from the beaches.  Cost to sell (deed prep, exchange costs, etc) just not practical.  Used their program, got rid of it, easy peasy.  

Definitely recommend this program.


----------



## Texcollex

I successfully used the Ovation program to get out of my Odd year points plan.  It took about two months.  My resort was partially owned by another company so they had to do some extra research to make sure my title was wholly Wyndham.


----------



## bccash63

I just mailed out my notarized paperwork last week. It was an odd yr resale contract with high maintenance fees. Will be very happy when the process is complete. Of note I called Ovation 2 yrs ago about this same contract and was denied. So don’t give up if you first get a no.


----------



## bccash63

received a letter today: please be advised that the final processing of your contract cancellation has been completed


----------



## mark201235

I am helping my parents get out of their only contract and called the Ovation phone number earlier today. This contract was purchased RESALE (15 years ago give or take). After the rep looked up this contract, my parents were presented with two options:

1) Interval return (may not be correct wording), simply giving it back to Wyndham with approx. 8 week turaround.

2) 3 years of free usage. I was caught off guard since I thought only contracts purchased direct from developer were entitled to this. My father chose option 1 and Wyndham has began the process. 

What am I missing here? I'm wondering if the phone rep could have made a mistake, or if there are any conditions to option 2? My parents simply want out and we don't want these points. It's a 105K annual contract. After stewing on this for a bit, I decided to post this because I'm not so sure that option 2 wouldn't have been a better deal if it wasn't a mistake. Any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## GrayFal

mark201235 said:


> I am helping my parents get out of their only contract and called the Ovation phone number earlier today. This contract was purchased RESALE (15 years ago give or take). After the rep looked up this contract, my parents were presented with two options:
> 
> 1) Interval return (may not be correct wording), simply giving it back to Wyndham with approx. 8 week turaround.
> 
> 2) 3 years of free usage. I was caught off guard since I thought only contracts purchased direct from developer were entitled to this. My father chose option 1 and Wyndham has began the process.
> 
> What am I missing here? I'm wondering if the phone rep could have made a mistake, or if there are any conditions to option 2? My parents simply want out and we don't want these points. It's a 105K annual contract. After stewing on this for a bit, I decided to post this because I'm not so sure that option 2 wouldn't have been a better deal if it wasn't a mistake. Any advice would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> Mark


Interesting.

I will be calling soon as well about a resale 203K contract.
Which number did you call, I see several on the thread?


----------



## Elizabeth Darling

I called 855-312-9040 today, a week after a family reunion at Wyndham Newport Long Wharf.  I used my points up.  I have two contracts.  One is a 20yo deed at Bentley Brook for 164,500 points.  The second is UDI for 329,000 points.

I was told both my contracts qualify for Ovation, and I could do the Limited Edition program if I did both contracts.  I did the LE.  We get 3 years of use starting when the contracts are signed and accepted.  I can’t roll over points or use RCI.  But I rarely did that anyway.  

I had my January Bonnet Creek reservation cancelled.  And I had to pay for points I borrowed when booking a last minute unit for a college visit, but it was only $220 or so.  I guess I am losing some maintenance fees, since I pay it in full in Jan., and I expect to close in August.  But 4 months of fees for 3 years usage seems good to me.

My husband has Parkinson’s so flying or driving far is very uncomfortable for him.  We bought when our disabled son (wheelchair, feeding tube, tracheostomy, non verbal, 24/7 care required) was 2. He is now 22. We liked the idea of a 2BR where we could be with him for care and had a full kitchen with fridge and lots of space for the wheelchair and other medical equipment, while our daughter often got the Master.  She is now going to college, and we haven’t brought our son with us for a few years.  He is too big and it is a lot for me as my husband’s condition makes it more difficult for him to assist caregiving our son.  We have used the past 6 years Spring Breaks for our daughter as respite from caregiving our son.  We’ve to March in Bonnet Creek, Sedona, Steamboat Springs skiing, San Francisco and Honolulu, Southern CA, skiing at Smugglers Notch.  

Been many places, and gifted a few weeks to family and friends.  Enjoyed it all, but just don’t want to deal with it anymore.  3 years of guilt free if we can’t use our free points works for me!

I am now waiting for paperwork.


----------



## GrayFal

Richardsdeals said:


> Here is the information from the email they sent today after I called:
> 
> *Maintenance Fee*: Must be and stay current until process is complete. Any paid fees are not refundable.
> 
> *Documentation to return inventory:* You understand that you will receive by email documentation to return your inventory. These documents must be signed, notarized, and returned within the number of days indicated on the documentation. Please keep in mind the sooner the documentation is returned the earlier the process may be completed.
> 
> *Processing Timeframe:  *Processing timeframes are 6 to 8 weeks to complete the entire process and to receive a cancellation letter.
> 
> *Title Issues*: Discrepancies with owner recorded transfer deeds, issues with chain of title, missing documentation needed to record with deed to return inventory, proof of name changes, estate matters etc. and other changes that were not received by Wyndham Title department, may delay the processuntil proper documentation is received.
> 
> *Ownership:* You must own contract for at least 12 months
> 
> *Third Party Financial Institution*: Any portion of loan paid using a credit card or any other financial institution (PayPal, bank loan, mortgage equity or other) is of sole responsibility of owner accepting an Ovation option.
> 
> *Reservations*: All reservations will be canceled and points forfeited. You will be able to keep any secured reservation paid with Resort Condominium International (RCI).
> 
> *New Travel reservations during Ovation process: In the event that you book a reservation during this process your request to return your inventory may be cancelled.  *In case you use your points/credits with Wyndham Destinations or one of its business partners (Travel, RCI, and others) during the process, your cancelation may be interrupted and you will have to wait until the next use year to participate in the Ovation program, once all points are available.
> 
> *Points usage*: Future year’s points must be unused or reservation must be canceled or point rental option is also available.
> 
> *Multiple contracts*: One acknowledgement per contract is required and must be returned.
> 
> *Ovation by Wyndham offer*: Program and inventory acceptance may change without notice. Any changes in the program, will not impact a case that is in process.


This is essentially what i was told. 
I was not offered the three year free use. 

What was key for me was the ability to keep confirmed exchanges with Interval International. 

I will deposit my 2019 points this week to II and confirm exchanges. These points would expire 9/30/19.  I currently have two confirmed exchanges in my II account for 2020 so will also confirm and EPlus the new deposits this week into 2021. 

I was told it takes 8-10 weeks to get the paperwork and 4-6 weeks after I send them back to be completed. Until that time I pay my monthly maint fee. I was given a case number to reference if I need assistance.


----------



## winos2

Was told my RCI points would be theirs.  Are they talking about Wyndham RCI Account only?  They won't touch my RCI Points account??? If anyone knows the answer, please let me know.  I will Phone Monday if no one is sure. Thanks


----------



## Ozlander

I called today, They answered in about 5 seconds. All my points qualify and I can use them for three years.
I big elephant in the room is, No Guest Confirmations. So no money and I can't rent the points out.
So, I am going to go to Pathways.


----------



## littlestar

Mailed my signed and notarized Ovation paperwork on 2 small contracts two weeks ago and the points are now gone from my Wyndham account (we kept two larger contracts).  So it took two weeks (including mail time) for the contracts to exit my account - very fast turnaround.


----------



## GrayFal

winos2 said:


> Was told my RCI points would be theirs.  Are they talking about Wyndham RCI Account only?  They won't touch my RCI Points account??? If anyone knows the answer, please let me know.  I will Phone Monday if no one is sure. Thanks


I was told confirmed exchanges would be honored.  So the trick would be to use all your deposits/points  (confirmed exchanges)  before you apply for the program.


----------



## abbekit

Richardsdeals said:


> Reservations: All reservations will be canceled and points forfeited. You will be able to keep any secured reservation paid with Resort Condominium International (RCI).
> 
> New Travel reservations during Ovation process: In the event that you book a reservation during this process your request to return your inventory may be cancelled.  In case you use your points/credits with Wyndham Destinations or one of its business partners (Travel, RCI, and others) during the process, your cancelation may be interrupted and you will have to wait until the next use year to participate in the Ovation program, once all points are available.
> 
> Points usage: Future year’s points must be unused or reservation must be canceled or point rental option is also available.



I want to start the Ovation process. I paid my 2020 maintenance fee for my unit. I own an old Wyndham (Fairfield) fixed week unit that I never converted to points.  My unit is a lockout so I always deposit each side separately to various timeshare exchange companies. I deposited my 2020 unit with one side of the lockout going to RCI and deposited the other side of the lockout unit into Trading Places. I also have a number of TPUs with RCI from previous years deposits. 

But I'm confused by the wording of the Ovation paperwork (attached above). Will I lose all (or any) of my RCI TPU's when I give back my timeshare to Wyndham? Do I need to book something with them before I start the Ovation process? I paid my RCI membership five years in advance and that doesn't expire until 2021. 

Thanks!


----------



## tschwa2

abbekit said:


> I want to start the Ovation process. I paid my 2020 maintenance fee for my unit. I own an old Wyndham (Fairfield) fixed week unit that I never converted to points.  My unit is a lockout so I always deposit each side separately to various timeshare exchange companies. I deposited my 2020 unit with one side of the lockout going to RCI and deposited the other side of the lockout unit into Trading Places. I also have a number of TPUs with RCI from previous years deposits.
> 
> But I'm confused by the wording of the Ovation paperwork (attached above). Will I lose all (or any) of my RCI TPU's when I give back my timeshare to Wyndham? Do I need to book something with them before I start the Ovation process? I paid my RCI membership five years in advance and that doesn't expire until 2021.
> 
> Thanks!


You do not have a corporate RCI account.  Wyndham can't reach into your account.  The information was for Wyndham points owners that have rci memberships paid for through their program fees paid to Wyndham.  Those accounts basically go poof when ovation is begun.  

Did they accept your unit and send you the paperwork?


----------



## abbekit

tschwa2 said:


> You do not have a corporate RCI account. Wyndham can't reach into your account. The information was for Wyndham points owners that have rci memberships paid for through their program fees paid to Wyndham. Those accounts basically go poof when ovation is begun.
> 
> Did they accept your unit and send you the paperwork?



Thanks for the clarification. I plan to call Ovations soon, just didn’t want to start the process if I thought I needed to book my exchanges first. I’m assuming (hopefully) that they will accept my unit. My brother and I each inherited our Wyndham Fairfield Timeshares and they accepted his week.


----------



## GrayFal

tschwa2 said:


> You do not have a corporate RCI account.  Wyndham can't reach into your account.  The information was for Wyndham points owners that have rci memberships paid for through their program fees paid to Wyndham.  Those accounts basically go poof when ovation is begun.


actually they don’t go puff until the RCI/II reservations that are in place are completed.  
see /abbekit post above. 

“Reservations: All reservations will be canceled and points forfeited. You will be able to keep any secured reservation paid with Resort Condominium International (RCI)”


----------



## tschwa2

GrayFal said:


> actually they don’t go puff until the RCI/II reservations that are in place are completed.
> see /abbekit post above.
> 
> “Reservations: All reservations will be canceled and points forfeited. You will be able to keep any secured reservation paid with Resort Condominium International (RCI)”


While the reservations can still be used, the rci account and all access to make any changes cease.


----------



## GrayFal

tschwa2 said:


> While the reservations can still be used, the rci account and all access to make any changes cease.


Yes, you are correct.  I started ovations last fall and then cancelled because I hadn’t made My current II resies With last years points. 
I just completed them this weekend so I will call again this coming week.  Will post how I make out.


----------



## dgalati

tschwa2 said:


> While the reservations can still be used, the rci account and all access to make any changes cease.


You will lose your RCI login through Wyndham but can still phone in. The RCI account stays active for a few months after the Wyndham account is gone. Not sure how long but mine was active for over four months. All reservations were honored after the transfer out of Wyndham. Points deposited into RCI were transferred to another Wyndham owner before RCI account was closed out.


----------



## GrayFal

dgalati said:


> You will lose your RCI login through Wyndham but can still phone in. The RCI account stays active for a few months after the Wyndham account is gone. Not sure how long but mine was active for over four months. All reservations were honored after the transfer out of Wyndham. Points deposited into RCI were transferred to another Wyndham owner before RCI account was closed out.


That is because you access RCI thru the Wyndham website I imagine? My Wyndham II account is access not thru a portal but as a stand alone account so I should not lose access.  I emailed myself all my confirmations and screen shot the pages just in case.

Called Wyndham today and started the process again.
will post when I receive the paperwork


----------



## dgalati

GrayFal said:


> That is because you access RCI thru the Wyndham website I imagine? My Wyndham II account is access not thru a portal but as a stand alone account so I should not lose access.  I emailed myself all my confirmations and screen shot the pages just in case.
> 
> Called Wyndham today and started the process again.
> will post when I receive the paperwork


Yes I was refering to a RCI account accessed through Wyndham website.


----------



## abbekit

tschwa2 said:


> You do not have a corporate RCI account.  Wyndham can't reach into your account.  The information was for Wyndham points owners that have rci memberships paid for through their program fees paid to Wyndham.  Those accounts basically go poof when ovation is begun.
> 
> Did they accept your unit and send you the paperwork?





abbekit said:


> Thanks for the clarification. I plan to call Ovations soon, just didn’t want to start the process if I thought I needed to book my exchanges first. I’m assuming (hopefully) that they will accept my unit. My brother and I each inherited our Wyndham Fairfield Timeshares and they accepted his week.




Called Ovations today and they will take my Wyndham Pagosa week. It is still a Weeks contract, I never converted to points. I clarified the clause in the letter (they sent me while still on the phone with the rep) that my weeks deposited with RCI (and TPI) are not affected by the Ovations give-back since I have a personally paid for RCI account, not a Wyndham account paid via my ownership with them. 

It was a quick, easy and actually pleasant conversation with the Wyndham rep. So hoping the process goes smoothly. Rather sad to be giving up my ownership in a way because we've enjoyed 20 years of exchanges (and my parents enjoyed a number of years using and exchanging prior to me inheriting it from them). But the difficulty in getting exchanges in recent years, high increases in MF and our changing travel habits (taking our dogs with us now) has makes it necessary to be done with ownership. Still plan to keep my timeshare exchange company accounts and hopefully take advantage of rentals.


----------



## fer829

I thought I would share the time schedule and details for our process using Ovation.
We had two 105K UDI point contracts that were bought retail over 20 years ago in the Fairfield days that we decided to turn in. Limited Edition gives us 3 more years of 210K points with no more maintenance fees.

* February 6, 2020 Requested Limited Edition by phone.
* February 22 Introductory letter received, (postmarked February 19 from Springfield MO, not sure if this was because Branson is where I bought my first points.)
* March 3 Received “Acknowledgment/Enrollment/Deeds” paperwork and I returned the signed & notarized copies by their provided UPS envelope the same day (postmark showed Orlando origin, dated February 27 when they sent it.)
* March 5 Tracking showed that Wyndham received forms back in Orlando at 11:40.
* March 30 Enrollment letter confirmation received (dated March 17), saw that my old login was invalid, (called reservations to get new member number since the letter only had a contract number and I was able to set up a new login account with that member number.) March was the last month we paid maintenance fees.
* April 6 Member cards with new Club Wyndham Plus account number was received.
Note: the use year begins with the next quarter, July 1, 2020.

Thus, the whole process took exactly 2 months.


----------



## GrayFal

GrayFal said:


> Yes, you are correct.  I started ovations last fall and then cancelled because I hadn’t made My current II resies With last years points.
> I just completed them this weekend so I will call again this coming week.  Will post how I make out.


Sort of forgot about this.

Called Ovations today   Original request 2/26. 
They state they emailed doc to me 4/28. Nope. 
Resent via email, now to find a socially distant notary


----------



## rickandcindy23

I think Wyndham is what we will keep, but we are platinum, and a lot of benefits are hard to give up, like the RCI Points' inventory, which is great.  I just booked Sands of Kahana with 205,000 Wyndham points + $209 exchange fee.  That is a bargain for whale season.  

I do not like Shell at all.  I used to love Shell but the exchanges through RCI are terribly expensive with Shell points.  2 bedrooms are as much as 6,000 points (X .26 per point + exchange fees).  Shell was great through II for discounted points within 60 days and RCI doesn't offer any discounted stays to Shell owners.  Someone just started a thread a while back on that, so I checked it out.  RCI really hates Shell (the RCI rep for our resort in Colorado told me that) because the Shell people have historically been very disorganized with their deposits to RCI and often deposited way too late.  II was probably glad to be rid of Shell.  

I am getting rid of a lot of ownerships we have.   We own a lot, but it's too much, and I have been banking Wyndham points into next year and now we have a glut of points we need to transfer to RCI.   We travel 12-20 weeks a year, plus our kids are all in their 40's and are traveling more and more as they get older.  Wyndham fits us well for the availability in RCI points for places we love to travel.  

I still love SBP but we have too many of them and will sell some, same with my beloved Pres Villas, which I have in RCI Points.  They are fantastic, but I need to cut down on something.  

The Marriott's Willow Ridge have superior trading power.  I was thinking of selling those but probably will not.  Even the little studios trade so well, locking them off is just a no-brainer.  

We love WorldMark for Disneyland at Dolphin's Cove or Wyndham Anaheim, and we have been there many times, but some years we do not go at all, and then I rent for my cost, which is fine, except when I cannot get exact dates for people who want to rent.  "Oh, don't you have the 6th-13th?"  "No, I have the 5th-12th."


----------



## hekela1206

Hello! For those if you that have done this I was hoping for some feedback. I know this post is 4 years old so I am unsure what is still valid.
I own at Bali Hai and I also own at Bluegreen.  Bali Hai got behind due to Covid and we finally went back to work and I went to pay my fees and they sent me to collections  

I called the collection agency and they want almost double of what I owe!  I asked if there was any way to waive the fees and there is not...  
I did plan on getting rid of this timeshare after I paid the fees for the years I have already deposited into RCI but now I dont want to pay all these fees. Does anyone have suggestions for this?  If I had them take it back, would my RCI vacations be voided? 
Or is there someone I can talk to for removing these fees

Thanks!


----------



## ba2471

Has anyone used ovations recently?  Are re-sale points being considered?


----------



## tschwa2

ba2471 said:


> Has anyone used ovations recently?  Are re-sale points being considered?


Yes.  Most resales qualify for the give back with no cost to you ovations program.  There are certain resorts wyndham will not accept.  The list can and does change.  You need to contact Wyndham and ask if you qualify, this does not obligate you at that point in the process.


----------



## ba2471

tschwa2 said:


> Yes.  Most resales qualify for the give back with no cost to you ovations program.  There are certain resorts wyndham will not accept.  The list can and does change.  You need to contact Wyndham and ask if you qualify, this does not obligate you at that point in the process.





tschwa2 said:


> Yes.  Most resales qualify for the give back with no cost to you ovations program.  There are certain resorts wyndham will not accept.  The list can and does change.  You need to contact Wyndham and ask if you qualify, this does not obligate you at that point in the process.


Thank you.  This is encouraging.


----------



## KSellers

If I currently hold a few resale CWA points accounts, am I eligible to give back only 1?  If I do will I still be able to keep the others?  Any insight on what the process of getting rid of CWA accounts looks like?


----------



## bellesgirl

I contacted them today regarding deeding back a weeks resort that I bought resale.  They said the process takes 3-4 months.  Has that been your experience?


----------



## california dreaming

bellesgirl said:


> I contacted them today regarding deeding back a weeks resort that I bought resale.  They said the process takes 3-4 months.  Has that been your experience?


I wonder if that 3 to 4 months is due to increase in number of people requesting to use this program.


----------



## Rolltydr

california dreaming said:


> I wonder if that 3 to 4 months is due to increase in number of people requesting to use this program.


I wouldn’t think so since Wyndham itself controls how many people may use the program and can end it at any time.


----------



## littlestar

bellesgirl said:


> I contacted them today regarding deeding back a weeks resort that I bought resale.  They said the process takes 3-4 months.  Has that been your experience?


I wonder if a points ownership timeline is different than weeks.


----------



## abbekit

Got the letter from Wyndham today that they have transferred our ownership back to them. We started the process in March, sent in the documents in early June (due to Covid had trouble finding a notary).

Happy/sad. We inherited our timeshare when my dad died in 2000. Never converted to points. We had many years of great vacations but it just wasn’t working for us any more now that we’re in our 60s, travel mostly with our dogs and have no kids to give it to.

Glad that Wyndham has this program for people like us. 

Still have some RCI TPUs and a deposit with Trading Places. So we’ll continue our  “timesharing” for a while.


----------



## schoolmarm

My timeline from the other thread.

May 22 called Ovations to take my Sedona resale (no limited edition) I kept my Bali Hai and National Harbor. They said 6 weeks for paperwork and then 6 weeks to process after I sent the paperwork back.

Aug. 4--I sent the notarized paperwork back to them Priority Mail.

Today is Aug. 25 I was surprised to see that my MFs no longer include Sedona! YAY!

So three months, all in, and three weeks after sending in the paperwork, it was processed.


----------



## GrayFal

GrayFal said:


> Sort of forgot about this.
> 
> Called Ovations today  5/15
> Original request 2/26.
> They state they emailed doc to me 4/28. Nope.
> Resent via email, now to find a socially distant notary


I had the deed notarized.  Had to call back because when I received the emailed deed there was no instructions where to send the deed.
Sent to Wyndham around May 20
Received a letter dates 6/22 on 6/30 stating we needed another form notarized. 
Returned via mail with delivery confirmation 7/5
Called 8/12 and Wyn denied they got the form. I persisted with the agent who then did a little digging and found that it was received. She was then able to document these issues and send it to someone who supposedly could move this along.  
Called 8/26 and was told my ownership was terminated 8/20.

So for me this was a 6 month process that only happened because I kept calling to check on the progress..... don’t give up, it does work.


----------



## rickandcindy23

I should give back a bunch of my contracts.  We own in Arkansas, quite a few, and Kingsgate (quite a few).  I think it would be nice to lessen our financial responsibility by those MF's.  I thought it was all or nothing, so this may work out for us.  We own Bali Hai and Shearwater with our Platinum accounts and wouldn't want to lose that status.


----------



## GrayFal

rickandcindy23 said:


> I should give back a bunch of my contracts.  We own in Arkansas, quite a few, and Kingsgate (quite a few).  I think it would be nice to lessen our financial responsibility by those MF's.  I thought it was all or nothing, so this may work out for us.  We own Bali Hai and Shearwater with our Platinum accounts and wouldn't want to lose that status.


You can definitely choose which contracts you want to give back.  And if you are Plat they might offer you three years of free usage. I had no status so I git nothing in return.


----------



## Bill4728

Note   As of Dec 2020

Now called Certified Exit
"Introducing: *Certified Exit – backed by Wyndham*, an evolution of the award-winning Ovation program. It includes multiple ownership options and provides five points of protection for your peace of mind. Call 866-294-3880 for details. "









						Certified Exit – backed by Wyndham™
					

Certified Exit – backed by Wyndham™ is your trusted source for your ownership options.




					clubwyndham.wyndhamdestinations.com


----------



## GrayFal

Bill4728 said:


> Note   As of Dec 2020
> 
> Now called Certified Exit
> "Introducing: *Certified Exit – backed by Wyndham*, an evolution of the award-winning Ovation program. It includes multiple ownership options and provides five points of protection for your peace of mind. Call 866-294-3880 for details. "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Certified Exit – backed by Wyndham™
> 
> 
> Certified Exit – backed by Wyndham™ is your trusted source for your ownership options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clubwyndham.wyndhamdestinations.com


Thanks for posting this. I am finished with Wyndham but would still be I interested in how this differs from what they were offering before.


----------



## TUGBrian

have updated the original post with the new name/link/phone number


----------



## dtorres

I called yesterday about getting out of my F/W St. Thomas Limetree contract (205K points) because the maintenance fees are skyrocketing by 87% from 2020 to 2021.  I assumed this was a mistake, but the rep informed me that the resort's Board of Directors voted in October to pass on the costs from hurricane damage repairs and increased insurance premiums to the owners.  In the 20 years I have owned with Wyndham (first Fairfield) I have never felt this aggrieved. 

I was given three exit options:

Transfer to an eligible family member - no cost, maintain MF for 3-4 months until transfer is complete
Outright Certified Exit - no cost, no payout, maintain MF for 3-4 months until exit is complete
Limited Edition Certified Exit - surrender all of my points (note: I have another 405K in CWA) and use them to travel for 3 years, free from MF
The rep also gave me the address for the St. Thomas BOD, to file a complaint; and she also provided information for Wyndham's two featured resellers, who she said are rated well by the BBB and charge no listing fees (no details on their commission though, or whether Wyndham gets a kick back on it):

Fidelity Real Estate     800-410-6889
Timeshare Brokers Associates    877-624-6889
This is the first time in two decades that I have felt unfairly taken advantage of since owning this timeshare.  I guess I'm fortunate that it took this long.


----------



## bnoble

dtorres said:


> the rep informed me that the resort's Board of Directors voted in October to pass on the costs from hurricane damage repairs and increased insurance premiums to the owners.


Who else do you think should pay for this?


----------



## GrayFal

dtorres said:


> I called yesterday about getting out of my F/W St. Thomas Limetree contract (205K points) because the maintenance fees are skyrocketing by 87% from 2020 to 2021.  I assumed this was a mistake, but the rep informed me that the resort's Board of Directors voted in October to pass on the costs from hurricane damage repairs and increased insurance premiums to the owners.  In the 20 years I have owned with Wyndham (first Fairfield) I have never felt this aggrieved.
> 
> I was given three exit options:
> 
> Transfer to an eligible family member - no cost, maintain MF for 3-4 months until transfer is complete
> Outright Certified Exit - no cost, no payout, maintain MF for 3-4 months until exit is complete
> Limited Edition Certified Exit - surrender all of my points (note: I have another 405K in CWA) and use them to travel for 3 years, free from MF
> The rep also gave me the address for the St. Thomas BOD, to file a complaint; and she also provided information for Wyndham's two featured resellers, who she said are rated well by the BBB and charge no listing fees (no details on their commission though, or whether Wyndham gets a kick back on it):
> 
> Fidelity Real Estate     800-410-6889
> Timeshare Brokers Associates    877-624-6889
> This is the first time in two decades that I have felt unfairly taken advantage of since owning this timeshare.  I guess I'm fortunate that it took this long.


Have you posted it for free with new owner paying transfer fee on the Limetree Facebook group? You might get a taker depending on your underlying week/unit number.  
or you could just give it back.


----------



## dtorres

GrayFal said:


> Have you posted it for free with new owner paying transfer fee on the Limetree Facebook group? You might get a taker depending on your underlying week/unit number.
> or you could just give it back.


I have week 52.  I didn't realize there was a FB group.  I'll look into that.  Thank you!


----------



## GrayFal

dtorres said:


> I have week 52.  I didn't realize there was a FB group.  I'll look into that.  Thank you!


@dtorres Steve Wilson runs it


----------



## dtorres

bnoble said:


> Who else do you think should pay for this?


With retained earnings, some of this cost should have been incurred by the resort itself


----------



## Designerd

Does the ovation program include Wyndham paid in full resale contracts?


----------



## tschwa2

Designerd said:


> Does the ovation program include Wyndham paid in full resale contracts?


The basic give back without getting anything is available to most resale contracts.  There are a handful of resorts that are currently on the unpublished list that Wyndham will not accept.


----------



## rpeacock

dtorres said:


> I called yesterday about getting out of my F/W St. Thomas Limetree contract (205K points) because the maintenance fees are skyrocketing by 87% from 2020 to 2021. I assumed this was a mistake, but the rep informed me that the resort's Board of Directors voted in October to pass on the costs from hurricane damage repairs and increased insurance premiums to the owners. In the 20 years I have owned with Wyndham (first Fairfield) I have never felt this aggrieved.
> 
> I was given three exit options:
> 
> Transfer to an eligible family member - no cost, maintain MF for 3-4 months until transfer is complete
> Outright Certified Exit - no cost, no payout, maintain MF for 3-4 months until exit is complete
> Limited Edition Certified Exit - surrender all of my points (note: I have another 405K in CWA) and use them to travel for 3 years, free from MF
> The rep also gave me the address for the St. Thomas BOD, to file a complaint; and she also provided information for Wyndham's two featured resellers, who she said are rated well by the BBB and charge no listing fees (no details on their commission though, or whether Wyndham gets a kick back on it):
> 
> Fidelity Real Estate 800-410-6889
> Timeshare Brokers Associates 877-624-6889
> This is the first time in two decades that I have felt unfairly taken advantage of since owning this timeshare. I guess I'm fortunate that it took this long.


If I were in your shoes I would contact the BOD and ask them why you and other VOI persons are paying for wind and hurricane damage when you were insured. You said one of the reason the MF's are increasing is because insurance premiums are increasing. If the BOD and management company did not appropriately insure the resort they may be liable (no I'm not an attorney but do own properties). Last I looked the wind and hurricane damage and loss of income insurance premiums (yearly) ranged between 2-3% of the value of the property in the Caribbean. I don't see how that would equate to a 75% increase in MF's.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Timeshare Von

I'm just coming to the "Certified Exit" stage of my timeshare ownership life cycle.  I have a small 77k point contract at Myrtle Beach.  It was only last week during an owners' update at Nashville, that I learned about this program.  I hadn't really given much thought to exiting Wyndham, but with life changes, it seems somewhat inevitable in the coming couple of years.

I made the inquiry call this morning, and have learned my contract is eligible for the 3 year's use with no MF . . . aka "Limited Edition" is what she called it. I'm still uncertain, however, about the potential for fees in the future, if/when I use the points for reservations during the 3 year window.

Does anyone have experience in doing this program AND using their points for travel during the 3 year timeframe under the "Limited Edition" contract?


----------



## Batikit

Just want to share my experience with Wyndham Ovation exit program. I own a resale  Westwind  203K pts/yr. I sent the request in Aug 2020 and after back and forth doc signing, it was completed Jan 2021. NO FEES charged but you give up any reservation or points on deposit ( had 406k for 2021 and 100k+ for 2020 use) plus the monthly dues have to paid until process completed which in mycase took 5 months.  I had forgotten  my dues were on autopay which I should have stopped for Jan and even though it was completed 2 days after the autodraft, they wont refund or prorate. Annual fee was $1848.
Enjoyed Myrtle Beach the few yrs we went  but no time to travel anymore  even before the pandemic and the fees go up every yr.
Lots of wasted points but at least I'm done wasting $$$.   In retrospect I should have just offered here at TUG - wasnt thinking.


----------



## Timeshare Von

Batikit said:


> <<SNIPPED>>  In retrospect I should have just offered here at TUG - wasnt thinking.



Thanks for sharing your experience. I have thought about offering it here on TUG . . . and still may. The thought of "free use" (no MFs) of my points for three years is very attractive to me however. I really don't think I want to hassle with the title transfer process, which is playing into my thought process.

My biggest concern is the hassle of assuring my RCI account (which I've had since 1981 and LONG before I owned this Wyndham points account) doesn't get nuked by some dumbo at Wyndham. I've been told I can protect it from being cancelled (and losing all of my non-Wyndham deposits) but I am unsure about trusting them to not screw something up for me.


----------



## bnoble

Timeshare Von said:


> I've been told I can protect it from being cancelled (and losing all of my non-Wyndham deposits) but I am unsure about trusting them to not screw something up for me.


Now that there is a mini-system portal for Wyndham, this might be something you can do by calling RCI in advance of disposing of the Wyndham contract. The Weeks account # and the Wyndham portal account # are different---at least they are for me. 

I am thinking it might be possible to divorce the Weeks account from Wyndham by asking them (and paying the membership fees yourself) and that should give you cover even if they screw something up.


----------



## Timeshare Von

bnoble said:


> Now that there is a mini-system portal for Wyndham, this might be something you can do by calling RCI in advance of disposing of the Wyndham contract. The Weeks account # and the Wyndham portal account # are different---at least they are for me.
> 
> I am thinking it might be possible to divorce the Weeks account from Wyndham by asking them (and paying the membership fees yourself) and that should give you cover even if they screw something up.



Great suggestion!  Yes my RCI account has as "Split Rock Resort" (my very first timeshare ownership dating back to 1981) account number.  I only have the one account number, however, as Wyndham has just been paying the renewal fees from my annual MFs paid to them.


----------



## pwolfe

TUGBrian said:


> *Updated this 12/2020 - wyndham has renamed this program yet again, here is the current link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Certified Exit – backed by Wyndham™
> 
> 
> Certified Exit – backed by Wyndham™ is your trusted source for your ownership options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clubwyndham.wyndhamdestinations.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Just wanted to put this in as a sticky after my experience today with deeding back 3 points intervals using the Ovation program, it was very easy other than the extreme hold time (45min) to get to an operator for this program.
> 
> Here is the current (as of 12/29/2020) phone number to call to inquire if you qualify to deed your unit back to wyndham:
> 
> 866-294-4194
> 
> questions were asked about membership/ownership..and badabing badaboom...we were told instantly if our weeks did or didnt qualify for the deedback. We were informed that the paperwork would be mailed to the owners address to be signed/notarized and that the overall process could take a few weeks, but otherwise this was extremely painless! I just wanted to add this as a sticky similar to the DRI deedback announcement, and ill link a few of the other ovation threads below!
> 
> So if you are just looking to be out of your wyndham timeshare, this is a valid option!
> 
> you can also read an existing discussion thread about the ovation program here:  Wyndham Ovations Thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6/2016 - *Wyndham announces "Tribute" program!*
> 
> In this new program, Wyndham allows you to transfer ownership to a family member at no cost!  A great benefit to those who wish to plan for the future and keep their ownership in the family!
> 
> Wyndham owners can go here to read more information about both programs (wyndham login required)  http://myclubwyndham.com/ovation




I have a couple questions about this process.  If you have existing timeshare points, is it better to convert them to RCI weeks before you deed back to Wyndham?  
Also, is this program available for those who have purchased their Wyndham timeshares on the resale market?


----------



## tschwa2

pwolfe said:


> I have a couple questions about this process.  If you have existing timeshare points, is it better to convert them to RCI weeks before you deed back to Wyndham?
> Also, is this program available for those who have purchased their Wyndham timeshares on the resale market?


Giveback is generally available for resale owners.  Points for 3 years not available for resale owners.  Depositing points in rci won't help much because you lose access to rci as soon as the process starts.  If you deposit points and make a reservation, you won't have access to see or make any changes but the reservations will not be cancelled.  You won't be able to add a guest certificate or anything after the process starts so make sure you want those rci reservations otherwise you just spent more on rci exchange fees to use those points.


----------



## dgalati

tschwa2 said:


> Giveback is generally available for resale owners.  Points for 3 years not available for resale owners.  Depositing points in rci won't help much because you lose access to rci as soon as the process starts.  If you deposit points and make a reservation, you won't have access to see or make any changes but the reservations will not be cancelled.  You won't be able to add a guest certificate or anything after the process starts so make sure you want those rci reservations otherwise you just spent more on rci exchange fees to use those points.


You will lose your online login access to RCI when you sell or give back but the RCI membership can be accessed for a few months by calling in. You can also deposit points and then transfer them to another Wyndham owners account no charge. The key is finding a owner that will book a reservation for you if needed.


----------



## paxsarah

I noticed while looking up information for one of my other deeds that one deed I returned via Ovation was recorded with the county as having a consideration of $9,749. Of course, the only thing changing hands was the deed - I received nothing in return. Am I right in thinking this is weird? Is this some kind of accounting voodoo by Wyndham?


----------



## tschwa2

paxsarah said:


> I noticed while looking up information for one of my other deeds that one deed I returned via Ovation was recorded with the county as having a consideration of $9,749. Of course, the only thing changing hands was the deed - I received nothing in return. Am I right in thinking this is weird? Is this some kind of accounting voodoo by Wyndham?


I think that is a little weird too.  I've seen it like that when you are using "equity" toward a new purchase but not for a plain old give back.


----------



## dgalati

tschwa2 said:


> I think that is a little weird too.  I've seen it like that when you are using "equity" toward a new purchase but not for a plain old give back.


Wyndham math at its best.


----------



## TheHolleys87

We are in process of giving back our Shell points to Wyndham, and when the process is complete I’ll post a summary of the process and timeline (it’s not quick!).  But we learned there are separate phone numbers for the Wyndham, Worldmark and Shell Certified Exit programs, so here they are:

*Wyndham* 1-855-312-9040
*Worldmark* 1-855-312-9041
*Shell *1-866-313-8547


----------



## TUGBrian

updated the first post with these 3 numbers


----------



## geoand

TheHolleys87 said:


> We are in process of giving back our Shell points to Wyndham, and when the process is complete I’ll post a summary of the process and timeline (it’s not quick!).  But we learned there are separate phone numbers for the Wyndham, Worldmark and Shell Certified Exit programs, so here they are:
> 
> *Wyndham* 1-855-312-9040
> *Worldmark* 1-855-312-9041
> *Shell *1-866-313-8547


Can you tell us what Shell club you own?  I have tried to return my Shell ownership but was told no.


----------



## TheHolleys87

geoand said:


> Can you tell us what Shell club you own?  I have tried to return my Shell ownership but was told no.


We own Shell Hawaii, bought from the developer (I know, shame, shame, but we really believed we’d return to the BI every other year and didn’t know about resale).


----------



## TheHolleys87

Our Certified Exit odyssey has ended with successful transfer of our Shell Vacations Club ownership back to SVC.  

It began on November 10, 2020, when we sent an email to SVC Member Services via the link on the member website.  Later that day we received an email describing the Certified Exit program and the requirements and giving us a phone number to call.  On Nov. 12 we spoke to a Wyndham CE rep, who spent quite a bit of time explaining the details and answering all our questions.  He also looked up our contracts (we had two) and confirmed that they were eligible for the program, then later that day sent us an email containing all the specifics (see attached).  The most important detail for us was that there was no cost, but we did have to pay the member fees each month until the transfer was complete (we did not have to pay the entire 2021 MF assessment).

We were told that it would take several weeks before we received documents, and sure enough, the next time we heard from them was on January 20, 2021, when we received a 2-page Irrevocable Assignment of Shell Owners Club Membership, which had to be signed and notarized, and a one-page Owner(s) Acknowledgment Form specifically stating that if we had paid anyone to help us with the process, we should demand our money back!  (I've attached a copy of that document too, but not the Irrevocable Assignment document.)  We sent them back on Jan. 21, and again, no response until March 16 when we emailed them asking for follow-up, and they replied that our documents had been approved and forwarded to the cancelation department.  Then finally, in today's mail we received letters dated April 11, 2021, confirming that final processing of our contract cancellation has been completed.  Hooray!

So, the only cost to us was four months of MFs, plus having the documents notarized and mailed (USPS Priority Mail).  We were happy with the process, other than its taking five months, and don't regret it.  If anyone has questions, I'll try to answer them!


----------



## bogey21

TheHolleys87 said:


> So, the only cost to us was four months of MFs, plus having the documents notarized and mailed (USPS Priority Mail).



You did well getting out but are omitting one cost; i.e. the amount you paid up front to buy into Shell...

George


----------



## Rolltydr

bogey21 said:


> You did well getting out but are omitting one cost; i.e. the amount you paid up front to buy into Shell...
> 
> George


Assuming they did get some use out of it, that needs to be factored into the equation, as well.


----------



## dgalati

bogey21 said:


> You did well getting out but are omitting one cost; i.e. the amount you paid up front to buy into Shell...
> 
> George


That is considered the sunk cost and once paid you will never see it again.


----------



## geoand

TheHolleys87 said:


> Our Certified Exit odyssey has ended with successful transfer of our Shell Vacations Club ownership back to SVC.
> 
> It began on November 10, 2020, when we sent an email to SVC Member Services via the link on the member website.  Later that day we received an email describing the Certified Exit program and the requirements and giving us a phone number to call.  On Nov. 12 we spoke to a Wyndham CE rep, who spent quite a bit of time explaining the details and answering all our questions.  He also looked up our contracts (we had two) and confirmed that they were eligible for the program, then later that day sent us an email containing all the specifics (see attached).  The most important detail for us was that there was no cost, but we did have to pay the member fees each month until the transfer was complete (we did not have to pay the entire 2021 MF assessment).
> 
> We were told that it would take several weeks before we received documents, and sure enough, the next time we heard from them was on January 20, 2021, when we received a 2-page Irrevocable Assignment of Shell Owners Club Membership, which had to be signed and notarized, and a one-page Owner(s) Acknowledgment Form specifically stating that if we had paid anyone to help us with the process, we should demand our money back!  (I've attached a copy of that document too, but not the Irrevocable Assignment document.)  We sent them back on Jan. 21, and again, no response until March 16 when we emailed them asking for follow-up, and they replied that our documents had been approved and forwarded to the cancelation department.  Then finally, in today's mail we received letters dated April 11, 2021, confirming that final processing of our contract cancellation has been completed.  Hooray!
> 
> So, the only cost to us was four months of MFs, plus having the documents notarized and mailed (USPS Priority Mail).  We were happy with the process, other than its taking five months, and don't regret it.  If anyone has questions, I'll try to answer them!


What She’ll club did you own?


----------



## TheHolleys87

bogey21 said:


> You did well getting out but are omitting one cost; i.e. the amount you paid up front to buy into Shell...
> 
> George


Well, I meant the cost to give it back! We didn’t have to pay any transfer fees or other costs that would have been associated with “selling” it (giving it away). We consider the purchase price to be a sunk cost - paid off years ago, nothing we can do about it now, and my post is meant to help other Shell owners who might be considering divesting themselves of their ownership. 


Rolltydr said:


> Assuming they did get some use out of it, that needs to be factored into the equation, as well.


We did get some use out of it but not enough to justify the MFs. And via all of you, our TUG friends, we realized we can rent for less than the MFs and stay in different resorts, i.e. resorts that exchange in II not just in RCI!


----------



## TheHolleys87

geoand said:


> What She’ll club did you own?


We owned Hawaii, a tiny number of points that was just enough to book Kona Coast every two years.


----------



## chapjim

bogey21 said:


> You did well getting out but are omitting one cost; i.e. the amount you paid up front to buy into Shell...
> 
> George



That may be a useful number in looking at the entire ownership but initial cost is a sunk cost and is totally irrelevant when making a decision whether to use Certified Exit.


----------



## dgalati

TheHolleys87 said:


> We did get some use out of it but not enough to justify the MFs. And via all of you, our TUG friends, we realized we can rent for less than the MFs and stay in different resorts, i.e. resorts that exchange in II not just in RCI!


Finally someone who gets it! Renting is cheaper then owning and paying maintenance fees, without being locked into one club or system. Read it and weep you naysayers.  You know who you are!


----------



## bbakernbay

We successfully used Wyndham Ovation program several years ago to deedback our lovely 2 bedroom Stonecastle unit at Fairfield Glade. We bought it cheap on eBay but MFees were climbing too high to suit us. Probably 2-3 months total without any issues only had to pay for Notarization and Courier fee at UPS. Glad it is gone but we still return using other alternatives.


----------



## Cyrus24

dgalati said:


> Finally someone who gets it! Renting is cheaper then owning and paying maintenance fees, without being locked into one club or system. Read it and weep you naysayers.  You know who you are!


Once all this new change sorts out, renting may no longer be cheap.  Might remain better than owning but rental rates will go up.


----------



## dgalati

Cyrus24 said:


> Once all this new change sorts out, renting may no longer be cheap.  Might remain better than owning but rental rates will go up.


Yes I just bought 392,000 more points yesterday knowing this is the case. Like I said this actually helps bring owners that rented back in. Economics 101 if its cheaper to own if not rent.


----------



## Gorn1120

I'm about to start the Certified Exit path.  The FB group said some people were able to use their points for up to 3 years.  Do you know the general eligibility requirements?


----------



## markb53

Gorn1120 said:


> I'm about to start the Certified Exit path.  The FB group said some people were able to use their points for up to 3 years.  Do you know the general eligibility requirements?



You have to have purchased your points from Wyndham not the resale market. And I believe you ha e to be giving everything back to get 3 years use with no maintenance fees. That programs is called limited edition, if I’m not mistaken.


----------



## PeterS

Gorn1120 said:


> I'm about to start the Certified Exit path.  The FB group said some people were able to use their points for up to 3 years.  Do you know the general eligibility requirements?





markb53 said:


> You have to have purchased your points from Wyndham not the resale market. And I believe you ha e to be giving everything back to get 3 years use with no maintenance fees. That programs is called limited edition, if I’m not mistaken.



The eligibility is constantly changing. I turned in two resales and got the 3 year usage (4 years ago). So resales are not excluded. 
It all depends on what they want at the time. They may want a specific resort this month but no bonus, but not at all next month, and yet last month they have needed it so bad they offered the bonus 3 year usage...
Keep two things in mind... ask for everything (no harm in it) and if they offer you what you want or more... take it.... as they may not offer it again.


----------



## tschwa2

PeterS said:


> The eligibility is constantly changing. I turned in two resales and got the 3 year usage (4 years ago). So resales are not excluded.
> It all depends on what they want at the time. They may want a specific resort this month but no bonus, but not at all next month, and yet last month they have needed it so bad they offered the bonus 3 year usage...
> Keep two things in mind... ask for everything (no harm in it) and if they offer you what you want or more... take it.... as they may not offer it again.


You are the first and only to report the free usage with resale when given back.  My speculation is that perhaps they were coded as retail but it never hurts to ask when inquiring about certified exit.


----------



## PeterS

tschwa2 said:


> You are the first and only to report the free usage with resale when given back.  My speculation is that perhaps they were coded as retail but it never hurts to ask when inquiring about certified exit.



Maybe of those who reported here but I have heard of others (unconfirmed).
Here are some possible reasons I think it worked out for us:

We purchased our resale units as pure weeks before the resort was bought by Fairfield.
Maybe they gave us all retail status when they took over.

A few years later they offered to convert it to points for a small fee (if I remember correctly under $1000 for two weeks), which we did,
Maybe the point conversion changed us to retail status.

I bet many longtime owners, who have been through many changes of Fairfield/ Wyndham, weeks/points may not know what their unit is coded as.
I know I didn't, and actually still don't know what it was coded...
Even the Ovation team member couldn't explain why, but recommended to grab it before it goes away.
When I contacted them about 3 months later to make sure everything was fine they said I was lucky as they were no longer offering the 3 years usage to anyone at my old resort.

I am just trying to point out that from my experience, there are no hard and fast rules... they seem to change at the will of Wyndham,
So again ask for everything and if you like the offer... grab it.  If not, wait a few months and try again.


----------



## Bill4728

Re  Shell Vacation's Certified Exit program

As of today, Sept 14, 2021   the three weeks we own at the Mountainside Lodge in Whistler BC,   are not being accepted into Shell's Certified Exit program.


----------



## TUGBrian

it is interesting that resorts outside the US seem to be excluded from many of the major deedback programs.  I believe it relates to the added complexity or issues with closing costs and or changing ownership in a different country (or at least thats the only excuse ive heard from an executive relating to one of those programs)


----------



## tschwa2

TUGBrian said:


> it is interesting that resorts outside the US seem to be excluded from many of the major deedback programs.  I believe it relates to the added complexity or issues with closing costs and or changing ownership in a different country (or at least thats the only excuse ive heard from an executive relating to one of those programs)


I think there are also laws prohibiting (or at least making it very difficult) for these foreign properties to be put in an American land trust and that is what many of the big guys are selling almost exclusively now.


----------



## Mary Dew

dtorres said:


> I called yesterday about getting out of my F/W St. Thomas Limetree contract (205K points) because the maintenance fees are skyrocketing by 87% from 2020 to 2021.  I assumed this was a mistake, but the rep informed me that the resort's Board of Directors voted in October to pass on the costs from hurricane damage repairs and increased insurance premiums to the owners.  In the 20 years I have owned with Wyndham (first Fairfield) I have never felt this aggrieved.
> 
> I was given three exit options:
> 
> Transfer to an eligible family member - no cost, maintain MF for 3-4 months until transfer is complete
> Outright Certified Exit - no cost, no payout, maintain MF for 3-4 months until exit is complete
> Limited Edition Certified Exit - surrender all of my points (note: I have another 405K in CWA) and use them to travel for 3 years, free from MF
> The rep also gave me the address for the St. Thomas BOD, to file a complaint; and she also provided information for Wyndham's two featured resellers, who she said are rated well by the BBB and charge no listing fees (no details on their commission though, or whether Wyndham gets a kick back on it):
> 
> Fidelity Real Estate     800-410-6889
> Timeshare Brokers Associates    877-624-6889
> This is the first time in two decades that I have felt unfairly taken advantage of since owning this timeshare.  I guess I'm fortunate that it took this long.


Have you been able to get any information on the increase. I missed the assessment so 10 months into the year I see my maintenance fees for Limetree went up 200% $380 to $999 plus management fee. I called but no one returned call. Thanks for any information you can share.


----------



## gdstuart

dgalati said:


> Wyndham math at its best.


Call me cynical, but it just might be possible that it's Wyndham creative accounting, not creative math.  By posting the "consideration of $9,749" as their cost, they get to deduct it on their corporate return, even though the actual cost was zero.  No taxing authority is going to audit a $10K deduction on a gigantic corporate return unless they detect a systematic pattern of abuse (which this just might be, but we'll never know).  I wonder how they posted my Suites at Fisherman's Wharf week I deeded back to them a few years back?  Certainly a hunk of San Francisco real estate is worth a gentle exaggeration of value, no?


----------



## ronandjoan

TheHolleys87 said:


> Our Certified Exit odyssey has ended with successful transfer of our Shell Vacations Club ownership back to SVC.
> 
> It began on November 10, 2020, when we sent an email to SVC Member Services via the link on the member website.  Later that day we received an email describing the Certified Exit program and the requirements and giving us a phone number to call.  On Nov. 12 we spoke to a Wyndham CE rep, who spent quite a bit of time explaining the details and answering all our questions.  He also looked up our contracts (we had two) and confirmed that they were eligible for the program, then later that day sent us an email containing all the specifics (see attached).  The most important detail for us was that there was no cost, but we did have to pay the member fees each month until the transfer was complete (we did not have to pay the entire 2021 MF assessment).
> 
> We were told that it would take several weeks before we received documents, and sure enough, the next time we heard from them was on January 20, 2021, when we received a 2-page Irrevocable Assignment of Shell Owners Club Membership, which had to be signed and notarized, and a one-page Owner(s) Acknowledgment Form specifically stating that if we had paid anyone to help us with the process, we should demand our money back!  (I've attached a copy of that document too, but not the Irrevocable Assignment document.)  We sent them back on Jan. 21, and again, no response until March 16 when we emailed them asking for follow-up, and they replied that our documents had been approved and forwarded to the cancelation department.  Then finally, in today's mail we received letters dated April 11, 2021, confirming that final processing of our contract cancellation has been completed.  Hooray!
> 
> So, the only cost to us was four months of MFs, plus having the documents notarized and mailed (USPS Priority Mail).  We were happy with the process, other than its taking five months, and don't regret it.  If anyone has questions, I'll try to answer them!


It took 7 months to "give" our Wyn unit back - paid 7 months  of MF = lost


----------



## TheHolleys87

ronandjoan said:


> It took 7 months to "give" our Wyn unit back - paid 7 months  of MF = lost


Wow, now we feel we were lucky it only took four months for us!  But we sure don’t miss paying those MFs and actually don’t miss having that TS at all. So we’re glad we did it, and I hope you’ll be glad you did it too.


----------



## ronandjoan

TheHolleys87 said:


> Wow, now we feel we were lucky it only took four months for us!  But we sure don’t miss paying those MFs and actually don’t miss having that TS at all. So we’re glad we did it, and I hope you’ll be glad you did it too.


Yes we are, we’re not able to travel so much now


----------



## Twenty20

I plan to use Certified Exit at some point in the next year.  Reading through the details, I believe I will qualify. Just trying to determine the best timing of how to do it.

Details:
126k points (converted fixed week)  CLUB WYNDHAM® Select. No loan.  Was developer bought years ago,  which I inherited. 

I have reservations to use most all of my points for 2022 in March '22. 

Also have 157k RCI points good though Dec 2023.

Assuming I qualify for the 3 years of free points... when does the "start"? Should I wait until late next year (2022) to start the exit (to get points '23-'25)? Or can I do that anytime after the first of the year? 

Also re: RCI, I understand that I'll need to book the RCI reservation prior to starting the exit.  But as long as that's booked,  I'm good even if the RCI reservation it's after my exit date?

Thanks!


----------



## paulharr58

Also planning to use CE next year...they won't start process with any outstanding reservations, and all TS don't qualify for the Limited Edition, 3 years points...even though I have a 400k unit at Shearwater, Kauai, because I  transferred it from a week to points with them, they won't allow it to qualify...only upside is getting out of the MF's...


----------



## tschwa2

paulharr58 said:


> Also planning to use CE next year...they won't start process with any outstanding reservations, and all TS don't qualify for the Limited Edition, 3 years points...even though I have a 400k unit at Shearwater, Kauai, because I  transferred it from a week to points with them, they won't allow it to qualify...only upside is getting out of the MF's...


For desirable weeks that don't qualify for Limited Edition, you might want to give away and see if you can find a taker willing to pay the transfer fee and depending on how many points you are leaving them have them reimburse some of the MF's during the transfer process.


----------



## WynOwner54

Hello.  I hope it is okay to post on this thread.   I am a long time owner and occasional reader of TUG.   I signed up for an account today because I need some advice.

Anyway, I am Gold VIP owner with 700,000 points I bought directly from Wyndham.  I also bought 4 contracts on eBay for a total of 800,000.    So, I own a total of 1,500,000 points.    I would like to give my resale contracts back to Wyndham through Certified Exit.

1.   Can I do that?
2.   What happens to my reservations during the exit process.   Am I not allowed to use my account for the 6 months it may take to exit?
3.   I understand I need to keep paying maintenance fees on the contracts during this process.   Should I use all of my points first before going through the program?

Thank you for your help.


----------



## jr80

Question about rescission...

Do I have to mail the letter within 5 days or do they have to receive the letter within 5 days?  I don't see anything clearly separating the two in the law.
Also, 5 business days or calendar days?  Conrarct says calendar days.


----------



## Eric B

jr80 said:


> Question about rescission...
> 
> Do I have to mail the letter within 5 days or do they have to receive the letter within 5 days?  I don't see anything clearly separating the two in the law.
> Also, 5 business days or calendar days?  Conrarct says calendar days.



This thread is actually focused on deeding back ownership to Wyndham rather than contract rescission.  You might be better off asking these questions in the forum on Buying, Selling & Renting Timeshares.  In any case, to answer your first question, the date you mail the letter has to be within the deadline - it doesn't really matter what date they receive it.  You are right to be looking into what it says in the law; it's the State law that would govern the rescission period rather than what it says in the contract unless the contract is more generous and has a longer rescission period.  The contract will provide you with the proper process to follow for rescinding it, though, including whether registered or certified mail is the proper method.  It's best if you keep a record of the date on which you took action to rescind the contract by whatever method you use and it doesn't hurt to use multiple methods (mail, fax, email, etc.).

There are a few threads in this forum that cover how to rescind a Wyndham contract that include further information on the subject that would be helpful if it's a Wyndham one you're asking about.


----------



## ronandjoan

Eric B said:


> This thread is actually focused on deeding back ownership to Wyndham rather than contract rescission.  You might be better off asking these questions in the forum on Buying, Selling & Renting Timeshares.  In any case, to answer your first question, the date you mail the letter has to be within the deadline - it doesn't really matter what date they receive it.  You are right to be looking into what it says in the law; it's the State law that would govern the rescission period rather than what it says in the contract unless the contract is more generous and has a longer rescission period.  The contract will provide you with the proper process to follow for rescinding it, though, including whether registered or certified mail is the proper method.  It's best if you keep a record of the date on which you took action to rescind the contract by whatever method you use and it doesn't hurt to use multiple methods (mail, fax, email, etc.).
> 
> There are a few threads in this forum that cover how to rescind a Wyndham contract that include further information on the subject that would be helpful if it's a Wyndham one you're asking about.


You send send such a document anyway by certified mail so there is a record of when you mailed it.


----------



## Eric B

ronandjoan said:


> You send [should] such a document anyway by certified mail so there is a record of when you mailed it.



That seems to be what the Nevada State law on the subject says based on a quote of it provided by @jr80.  I had included registered mail because that is typically what is necessary for international TS rescissions (e.g., Mexico) and the particular resort wasn't identified.


----------



## chapjim

PeterS said:


> Maybe of those who reported here but I have heard of others (unconfirmed).
> Here are some possible reasons I think it worked out for us:
> 
> We purchased our resale units as pure weeks before the resort was bought by Fairfield.
> Maybe they gave us all retail status when they took over.
> 
> *A few years later they offered to convert it to points for a small fee (if I remember correctly under $1000 for two weeks), which we did,
> Maybe the point conversion changed us to retail status.*
> 
> I bet many longtime owners, who have been through many changes of Fairfield/ Wyndham, weeks/points may not know what their unit is coded as.
> I know I didn't, and actually still don't know what it was coded...
> Even the Ovation team member couldn't explain why, but recommended to grab it before it goes away.
> When I contacted them about 3 months later to make sure everything was fine they said I was lucky as they were no longer offering the 3 years usage to anyone at my old resort.
> 
> I am just trying to point out that from my experience, there are no hard and fast rules... they seem to change at the will of Wyndham,
> So again ask for everything and if you like the offer... grab it.  If not, wait a few months and try again.



A few years ago, we converted four fixed weeks to points.  All four had been purchased on eBay and all four were converted at the same time.  Two were labeled developer points, two were labeled resale points.  Good chance that's when the re-categorization happened for you.


----------



## MJC73

Hi.  Brand new, just found this site a few minutes ago.
I am here as my mother-in-law is looking to sell her Wyndham timeshare.  My father-in-law just passed 3 weeks ago and though they enjoyed ownership for a number of years, she's not going to use the timeshare without him.
Where do I start to help her with the process of selling?  Read this forum?  Is there a FAQ for guide for the process of selling?
Going to try to learn the process and help her avoid getting scammed.
Thanks.


----------



## TUGBrian

MJC73 said:


> Hi.  Brand new, just found this site a few minutes ago.
> I am here as my mother-in-law is looking to sell her Wyndham timeshare.  My father-in-law just passed 3 weeks ago and though they enjoyed ownership for a number of years, she's not going to use the timeshare without him.
> Where do I start to help her with the process of selling?  Read this forum?  Is there a FAQ for guide for the process of selling?
> Going to try to learn the process and help her avoid getting scammed.
> Thanks.











						How to Sell a Timeshare! Free Guide on Selling your Timeshare!
					

Learn to Sell your Timeshare yourself without being scammed or paying large upfront fees



					sell.tug2.net
				




welcome to TUG


----------



## CarlK

Hello. I am curious whether any Canadian Tuggers have used Certified Exit, for US based timeshares, and if so whether your experience was good, bad, ugly...
Thanks!


----------



## seascapemvy

I was wondering what to do in the future, if Wyndham will not take back a contract and it has to be left in my estate, can I leave it to them in my will?


----------



## Eric B

seascapemvy said:


> I was wondering what to do in the future, if Wyndham will not take back a contract and it has to be left in my estate, can I leave it to them in my will?



Leaving it to them in your will would not definitely remove it from your estate as they would have the option of declining to accept it as an inheritance, just like any other heir.  You could do it and they might take it, but they could also choose to decline it and foreclose instead in order to potentially get additional MFs from the estate.


----------



## MickeyBlue

While browsing ebay listings, I noticed that a few Wyndham resale listings said you can not transfer the unit into your name if you ever took part in the Ovations program.


----------



## paxsarah

MickeyBlue said:


> While browsing ebay listings, I noticed that a few Wyndham resale listings said you can not transfer the unit into your name if you ever took part in the Ovations program.


That may be true if you've done a full exit, especially if it was with retail points and you received three years of free usage. But I returned two contracts through Ovations while keeping ownership of three others, and I've bought resale since then with no issues.


----------



## comicbookman

paxsarah said:


> That may be true if you've done a full exit, especially if it was with retail points and you received three years of free usage. But I returned two contracts through Ovations while keeping ownership of three others, and I've bought resale since then with no issues.



Same here.


----------



## rickandcindy23

Got this from Wyndham a few weeks ago after talking to this same woman on the phone.  Outright seems to have no stipulations, but maybe there would be for our expensive maintenance fee contracts.  Just a note that English is not her first language, but I am trying to figure out what weeks do not qualify for certified exit after reading her email:

Good afternoon Mr. XXXX,

Certified Exit Program is subject to change, *also no all of  your contracts qualify for Limited Edition option.
*
These are the Certified Exit Program options:

*Outright* is a voluntary inventory return exit program. This is a free program allowing owners with a contract that is paid in full and up-to-date on their maintenance fees to return their inventory back to Wyndham at no cost to the owner. This means the owner will be able to turn over their contract at no fee but will not be compensated for the contract.
During this process, maintenance fees must remain current, ownership cannot be used (no active reservations), points will be forfeited and RCI account will close. RCI points are also be forfeited, but if they have a pending reservation with RCI the owner can keep it.
* 
Limited Edition* is a Certified Exit program, which is free and voluntary option for owners looking to exit their ownership. Offered as an option to take back eligible inventory with no money exchanged and allows the owner to continue use of their points for three (3) years without any additional cost or maintenance fees. Limited Edition is a final transaction and cannot be reversed.
During this process, maintenance fees must remain current, ownership cannot be used (no active reservations), points will be forfeited and RCI account will close. RCI points are also forfeited but if they have a pending reservation with RCI owner can keep it.

*Tribute* is a Certified Exit program that allows an owner to transfer their ownership to an immediate family member at no cost to the owner so the family member will take over the contract. The receiving family member will be assigned a new member number and RCI account at the completion of the process. Old points balance will not carry over. The new account will receive "new" Use Year points. This Certified Exit option* may take 6-8 months to complete.*
During this process, maintenance fees must remain current, ownership cannot be used (no active reservations), points will be forfeited and RCI account will close. RCI points are also be forfeited, but if they have a pending reservation with RCI the owner can keep it.

Kind regards,
*Marcela Q. De Alvarenga*
Wyndham Cares Specialist
*Wyndham Destinations*
6277 Sea Harbor Drive
Orlando, FL 32821
marcela.quinatodealvarenga@wyn.com




This email message (including all attachments) is for the sole use of the intended recipient(s) and may contain confidential and/or privileged information, or may otherwise be protected by work product or other legal rules. If you are not the intended recipient, please contact the sender by reply email and destroy all copies of the original message. Unless otherwise indicated in the body of this email, nothing in this communication is intended to operate as an electronic signature and this transmission cannot be used to form, document, or authenticate a contract. Wyndham Destinations, Inc., and/or its affiliates may monitor all incoming and outgoing email communications, including the content of emails and attachments, for security, legal compliance, training, quality assurance and other purposes.

The sender believes that this email and any attachments were free of any virus, worm, Trojan horse, malicious code and/or other contaminants when sent. Email transmissions cannot be guaranteed to be secure or error-free, so this message and its attachments could have been infected, corrupted or made incomplete during transmission. By reading the message and opening any attachments, the recipient accepts full responsibility for any viruses or other defects that may arise, and for taking remedial action relating to such viruses and other defects. Neither Wyndham Destinations, Inc., nor any of its affiliated entities is liable for any loss or damage arising in any way from, or for errors or omissions in the contents of, this message or its attachments.


----------



## ronandjoan

Resale contracts do not get that 3 year benefit


----------



## tschwa2

Cindy, I would call back to clarify if they are excepting all of your resale contracts under OUTRIGHT and if any of your vip eligible units are not eligible for LIMITED EDITIONS and if there are any would they qualify for OUTRIGHT.  

My understanding is currently if you want to use any through LIMITED EDITIONS you would have to give back the rest through OUTRIGHT or have already transferred them out by selling/giving them away.  Nothing would qualify for limited edition as long as you were holding onto any contracts in that account.


----------



## rickandcindy23

We own 3,229,000 developer points that are Founders' level.  All are Bali Hai, Shearwater + our two cheap PIC weeks (254K each).


----------



## tschwa2

rickandcindy23 said:


> We own 3,229,000 developer points that are Founders' level.  All are Bali Hai, Shearwater + our two cheap PIC weeks (254K each).


So if the letter was in response to that account with those points only I would have them clarify which contracts applied for Limited Edition and which ones did not.  Obviously the PIC weeks would be removed and you could do what you want with those.


----------



## rickandcindy23

We own a bunch of resale points.  

I am not going to give up all of our Founders' level ownership.  But we are going to give up some of them.  We have decisions to make, and we need to do it soon.  It's harder than you might think.


----------



## HitchHiker71

rickandcindy23 said:


> We own a bunch of resale points.
> 
> I am not going to give up all of our Founders' level ownership.  But we are going to give up some of them.  We have decisions to make, and we need to do it soon.  It's harder than you might think.



In that case only OUTRIGHT is available to you as an option under the CE program.  LE is only available when you are giving back the entirety of your ownership and will no longer be a Wyndham owner.  Best of luck as you navigate the complexities of determining how best to proceed.


----------



## ausman

Doesn't Cindy have a number of Wyndham accounts. I would have thought (without any basis) that the OUTRIGHT or LE choice would be by account. Is that not the case.?


----------



## rickandcindy23

ausman said:


> Doesn't Cindy have a number of Wyndham accounts. I would have thought (without any basis) that the OUTRIGHT or LE choice would be by account. Is that not the case.?


I have two accounts and almost 10 million points.  I also have points that are labeled developer that are not developer, including some Smoky Mountains, Patriot's Place, and Angelfire Cabinshare in NM.


----------



## Lsfinn

I've got a number of Wyndham Plus points spread out over several developer contracts. I'm looking to divest myself of several of these contracts through one of Wyndham's "Certified Exit" programs and am curious about the experience of those who have been down been down this road. I've contacted "Wyndham Cares;" however, while waiting to hear back from them I'd appreciate hearing from anyone who, in a similar situation, has taken advantage of the "Outright" return option for some, but not all, of their contracts. In particular
* If you had banked points from past use years into future use years, were you able to keep those, or did you forfeit them? I have points banked into 2024: if I return a given contract will I lose future year banked points from that contract?
* How long did the process take? 
* Were there any "surprises" worth sharing?
* Any other thoughts or comments? 

Thanks!


----------



## Timeshare Von

Following closely as I get closer to exiting our Wyndham ownership in Myrtle Beach.


----------



## HitchHiker71

Timeshare Von said:


> Following closely as I get closer to exiting our Wyndham ownership in Myrtle Beach.



What do you own in MB?  Feel free to DM me if you would rather not post your answer on the TUG forums.  I'm particularly interested in TOTG points - given we stay at TOTG almost every year.


----------

